# New Bronze 1967 Vostok Amphibia 2018/2019 Edition



## mariomart

According to a snippet of information dropped on the Meranom VK social media account it seems there will be a new edition of the Bronze 1967 Vostok Amphibia release at the end of the year 

Possibly a different dial design or color :-!

Excellent


----------



## vintorez

Time to start budgeting for it.

My only concern is these 1967 ones look pretty big - would they fit everyone comfortably or do you need a thick wrist for it?

EDIT: Also does anyone know whether these are made in China or do they produce them in house?


----------



## jmreynolds

From what I know, they are made in house at Chistopol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

vintorez said:


> Time to start budgeting for it.
> 
> My only concern is these 1967 ones look pretty big - would they fit everyone comfortably or do you need a thick wrist for it?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone know whether these are made in China or do they produce them in house?


The case, dial and hands are made in China. The movement is Vostok. I believe this information is correct from reading info from Meranom.


----------



## jmreynolds

Ha! I now read, I should have said assembled. Thanks for the correction Mario. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## milligan

The crown, bezel and buckle all the same solid bronze for an even natural patina ?

AM Diver has said they might release a bronze model. Any word on that ?


----------



## Negroni

vintorez said:


> Time to start budgeting for it.
> 
> My only concern is these 1967 ones look pretty big - would they fit everyone comfortably or do you need a thick wrist for it?
> 
> EDIT: Also does anyone know whether these are made in China or do they produce them in house?


You don't need a wrist like a Russian lumberjack, you just need the confidence of one. A bronze watch will stand out, no matter what you do...wear the watch, do not let it wear you.
I've just spent an entire evening bartending, looking at TW Steel chunks, oversized Submariner copies and Panerai look-a-likes...a bunch of future stock brokers, bankers and social media gurus, all more concerned about the watch being seen, than they were about the actual watch. 
(sorry, I'm done being a grumpy old fart now...buy it, wear it, love it!)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

I’ll try and make this objective.

1) Just verified my left wrist circumference with a piece of rope, at the narrowest point. Ok: 7in exactly.
2) For the first time, I took plastic calipers to measure its width, same point: 2in, precisely, without compressing the skin.
3) Looked up the height of the 09 cases: 48mm.

So the 1967 will be almost exactly as wide as my wrist (50 mm), with the strap pointing abruptly, straight down at some 80º from the case. Plus the case edges overhanging it, ready to catch on whatever furniture edge.

The look may be passable using Negroni’s rule of wrist, given a Québecois Russian would-be golden boy’s self-confidence.
Now, comfort? I opinionately doubt.

Not for me — QED.


----------



## vintorez

PanKorop said:


> I'll try and make this objective.
> 
> 1) Just verified my left wrist circumference with a piece of rope, at the narrowest point. Ok: 7in exactly.
> 2) For the first time, I took plastic calipers to measure its width, same point: 2in, precisely, without compressing the skin.
> 3) Looked up the height of the 09 cases: 48mm.
> 
> So the 1967 will be almost exactly as wide as my wrist (50 mm), with the strap pointing abruptly, straight down at some 80º from the case. Plus the case edges overhanging it, ready to catch on whatever furniture edge.
> 
> The look may be passable using Negroni's rule of wrist, given a Québecois Russian would-be golden boy's self-confidence.
> Now, comfort? I opinionately doubt.
> 
> Not for me - QED.


Same problem for me. My wrist is 6.5" and 50mm across the top. The 090 bochka cases are probably right on the edge of what I can comfortably wear, but the 1967's are even beefier - 42mm diameter and 50mm lug to lug, thickness is 15mm for the bronze and 16.5mm(!) for the stainless steel versions.

As you said, I could probably wear one, but it won't be comfortable.

I wish they would make some special versions of 420 or 710 cases. The 710 would probably be ideal - good for small wrists because of the smaller lug to lug, while not appearing small on larger wrists because of the boxy shape.


----------



## PanKorop

Which is why I didn't buy the only bronze Vostok, chose this Ventus Mori instead.
No mystique about it, brass not bronze (now see how it weathered well!) but cheaper, NH35, sandwich dial, domed sapphire, "300 m", clicked bezel, hacking, 3 straps (Horween, divers' fabric, "tropical" rubber), 4-seater travel pouch... Note the calendar dial is the same colour as the dial.









At 41x48mm, it's plenty enough for me, while still comfy! For heavier men, "where's the beef?" I suppose...


----------



## Negroni

PanKorop said:


> I'll try and make this objective.
> 
> 1) Just verified my left wrist circumference with a piece of rope, at the narrowest point. Ok: 7in exactly.
> 2) For the first time, I took plastic calipers to measure its width, same point: 2in, precisely, without compressing the skin.
> 3) Looked up the height of the 09 cases: 48mm.
> 
> So the 1967 will be almost exactly as wide as my wrist (50 mm), with the strap pointing abruptly, straight down at some 80º from the case. Plus the case edges overhanging it, ready to catch on whatever furniture edge.
> 
> The look may be passable using Negroni's rule of wrist, given a Québecois Russian would-be golden boy's self-confidence.
> Now, comfort? I opinionately doubt.
> 
> Not for me - QED.


Comfort is quite another thing, the 110 is not overly large but it wears like a brick. I am a (somewhat) large man, with a combination of a large beard and a lot of tattoos, but my wrists are only about 7" (flat, wide wrists)...my favourite Vostok case is the 090 and I don't think it wears as a large watch.
(I used to collect G-shock watches, so my idea of large might be just a little skewed)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

one more 1967 to collect...


----------



## Yarbles

Hmmm
Pass
IMO the SS 1967 is far superior. Id rather spend the $ on the new Buyalov ships clock watch but thats just me..... I know for sure the Bronze will be really popular.
I just dont like bronze on a diver and versigris is nasty.
Now it Titanium 1967 ....thats another story... .


----------



## DocScotter

I've got a 7 inch wrist and I think the 50th Anniversary Amphibia in Bronze wears just fine.










Negroni said:


> You don't need a wrist like a Russian lumberjack, you just need the confidence of one.


Yes, the confidence of a lumberjack, indeed...


----------



## Negroni

DocScotter said:


> I've got a 7 inch wrist and I think the 50th Anniversary Amphibia in Bronze wears just fine.
> View attachment 13474463
> 
> 
> Yes, the confidence of a lumberjack, indeed...


Most lumberjacks would be insulted by that video, as they tend to wear a dress better than that...if you disagree, go to a lumber camp and tell them 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Negroni said:


> Most lumberjacks would be insulted by that video, as they tend to wear a dress better than that...if you disagree, go to a lumber camp and tell them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure Mounties would like it better. If you differ, just go the precinct...


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> According to a snippet of information dropped on the Meranom VK social media account it seems there will be a new edition of the Bronze 1967 Vostok Amphibia release at the end of the year
> 
> Possibly a different dial design or color :-!
> 
> Excellent
> 
> View attachment 13441567


Any more news about this, Mario?


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Any more news about this, Mario?


There have been ZERO updates or mentions on that VK thread since. I'm sure something is in the pipeline, but just like many other anticipated releases the schedule is dependent on the factory production line.


----------



## vintorez




----------



## thewatchadude

Not fan of the dial (would need to have bigger markers in my view) but tth signed bronze buckle is fantastic!


----------



## Bandido

449$


----------



## mariomart

Bandido said:


> 449$


With the current currency rate that makes it $650.00 Australian Dollars !!!!

Doesn't look like this one will be making it into my collection any time soon :-(


----------



## vintorez

Bandido said:


> 449$


----------



## Bandido

Ordered the last one of current batch...


----------



## stevarad

It looks like they were sold out for few minutes. I was almost all they on meranom, waiting for them to show up for morning, and BOOOM they were sold so quick that I did not notice.

How many of them were in this round?

Although, I believe there will be more. Like in previouse 1967 cases, they will be offered to us using little spoons...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

The caseback shown at meranom is numbered 000/300. Keep hope.


----------



## Brian.Cohen

Forgive my ignorance but how are these different to the bronze 1967s released a while ago (I think 200 were released). And if they're no different won't they tarnish the exclusivity of having the bronze edition?


----------



## stevarad

Brian.Cohen said:


> Forgive my ignorance but how are these different to the bronze 1967s released a while ago (I think 200 were released). And if they're no different won't they tarnish the exclusivity of having the bronze edition?


different dial completly

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Brian.Cohen

So if these different bronze edition watches are going for $449, how much are the original 75/50 years edition bronze '67s worth now. Sure wish I had one of them.


----------



## stevarad

Brian.Cohen said:


> So if these different bronze edition watches are going for $449, how much are the original 75/50 years edition bronze '67s worth now. Sure wish I had one of them.


You have one selling here on WUS for 650 $. On ebay they are more expensive.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

Brian.Cohen said:


> So if these different bronze edition watches are going for $449, how much are the original 75/50 years edition bronze '67s worth now. Sure wish I had one of them.


the original bronze does not exist ever. All Amfibias were made of steel since the appearing in USSR, just several years of darkness in 90th gave us some brass chrome platted series.
This new bronze is a tribute to old Amfibia, repeating the shape (not even size), bezel, hands etc, in some modern manner and using some different material - so popular cusn8 nowadays.
Thats all.


----------



## stevarad

Originsl bronze is two years old.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Are they the same case size as the original 200 bronze issue? Just different dial and buckle?

Can someone post a link to the Meranom page where they were listed? I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## GillesVO

They're using the same link as the previous 1967 bronze edition, so you won't find it on their website anymore.
This is the FS thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vostok-amphibia-1967-bronze-limited-edition-4961771.html


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Thanks. $449 for a new one or $650 + shipping for first edition one with a crown issue.


----------



## Bandido

I have it and it is gorgeous!
9 of 300, got it yesterday. The Russian post delivery of domestic parcel took 4 days. Good!

The package is ok. Long cardbox decorated with brown paper textured like cotton canvas. Watch on a leather strap and tiny manual notebook inside. Nothing special, but cosy.

After opening it goes directly to the hand. With no doubt.

Of course the 090-classic-alike bronze case is my fav. It is bigger than classic and feels more warm and curved, comparing to classic or steel 1967 series. I like it. It's material gives that feeling of smooth curves. The steel does not.

Sapphire dome, makes this cosmic feeling of deep lense of astronaut helmet. Very nice.

Leather strap of medium thickness with (at last) bronze buckle. The buckle is 100% on it's place. It fits perfect with all it's proportions, thickness and weight. Probably you would not be able to find better/ Only customized peace of art maybe.

120 click bezel is very firm and discrete, it goes as it should go. Very reasonable and predictable. Uni-directional.

The dial is less crowded with numbers and indices comparing to previous 3-6-9-12 dial. It also has that wet asphalt texture. IMO gives a good impression. Depending on lights and angles the color can vary from deep black through darkest green-brown to dark brown.

I'm a big fan of this timepiece!

Enjoy some pics


----------



## Bandido

dupl


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> I have it and it is gorgeous!
> 9 of 300, got it yesterday. The Russian post delivery of domestic parcel took 4 days. Good!
> 
> Tee package is ok. Long cardbox decorated with brown paper textured like cotton canvas. Watch on a leather strap and tiny manual notebook inside. Nothing special, but cosy.
> 
> After opening it goes directly to the hand. With no doubt.
> 
> Of course the bronze 090-classic-alike bronze case is my fav. It is bigger than classic and feels more warm and curved, comparing to classic or steel 1967 series. I like it. It's material gives this feeling of smooth curves. The steel does not.
> 
> Sapphire lens, makes this cosmic feeleing of deep lense of astronaut helmet lense. Very nice.
> 
> Leather strap of medium thickness with (at last) bronze buckle. The buckle is 100% on it's place. It fits perfect with all it's proportions thickness and weight. Probably you would not be able to find better, only customized peace of art maybe.
> 
> 120 click bezel is very firm and discrete, it goes as it should go. Very reasonable and predictable. Uni-directional.
> 
> The dial is less crowded with numbers and indices comparing to previous 3-6-9-12 dial. It also has that wet asphalt texture. IMO gives a good impression. Depending on lights and angles the color can bee from deep black through darkest green-brown to dark brown.
> 
> I'm a big fan of this timepiece!
> 
> Enjoy some pics


C'mon....more photos!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Another thread I can't read the posts from further than 6 days ago


----------



## Bandido

Somehow I am not able to see the last messages in this topic, but I can see that status has changed and some comments related to.
As I understand all my photos are absent.
Lets try it again.


----------



## Bandido

No comment Video


----------



## stevarad

FANTASTIC

drooling all over keyboard...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Brian.Cohen

What a beauty! Watches like this are never a waste of money. You could probably wear it for a few years and sell it for what you paid for it and it would have cost you nothing! Enjoy!


----------



## Watchaficionado5

Wow! Really a nice watch!


----------



## joecool

За здоровье!


----------



## t3tan3k

Thats pretty sweet! I recall you posting that bronzed mesh bracelet a while back. How long did you cook it for the yellow scale to form? Did you use regular oven around 250C or something higher?


----------



## joecool

t3tan3k said:


> Thats pretty sweet! I recall you posting that bronzed mesh bracelet a while back. How long did you cook it for the yellow scale to form? Did you use regular oven around 250C or something higher?


The method I used was over an open flame of a gas hob cooker.....this allows you to see how far the colour goes...once the colour you desire is achieved,quench in water!.
The heat treatment colouring works pretty well,but over time other hues come into play..such as purples,blacks and silver wearback.
All these colour variants still compliment the watch case and add to the victorian captain nemo theme,so all things considered I think is a worthwhile look for such a cool watch.
Unless you want the look of pristine bronze...gold (continued use of bicarb/lemon juice or tomato sauce treatment required).
Myself....I like letting nature/time do it's thang 

This is how the mesh looks now after wearing a good many times over the last year and a half.....started off initially perfect match bronze heat treated colour.


----------



## t3tan3k

joecool said:


> The method I used was over an open flame of a gas hob cooker.....this allows you to see how far the colour goes...once the colour you desire is achieved,quench in water!.
> The heat treatment colouring works pretty well,but over time other hues come into play..such as purples,blacks and silver wearback.
> All these colour variants still compliment the watch case and add to the victorian captain nemo theme,so all things considered I think is a worthwhile look for such a cool watch.
> Unless you want the look of pristine bronze...gold (continued use of bicarb/lemon juice or tomato sauce treatment required).
> Myself....I like letting nature/time do it's thang
> 
> This is how the mesh looks now after wearing a good many times over the last year and a half.....started off initially perfect match bronze heat treated colour.
> View attachment 14252853


Thank you for clarifying the process. Im currently waiting for the bronze and will probably try to do this with a mesh as well.. additionally, i have an idea to try and heat treat a steel 1967 bracelet as well, but likely in a heat treating oven at about 450C. I have two of them (from the green and blue ones) and am currently using neither. Plus if i dont like the outcome, i'll just bead blast and brush it again ))


----------



## Bandido

t3tan3k said:


> Thats pretty sweet! I recall you posting that bronzed mesh bracelet a while back. How long did you cook it for the yellow scale to form? Did you use regular oven around 250C or something higher?


Just wondering is this scale useful?


----------



## joecool

Bandido said:


> Just wondering is this scale useful?
> View attachment 14254467


A conventional domestic oven just doesnt seem to get hot enough to colour properly.
As I've said,I used the open flame on the hob...as it allows for a visual control of where the colour is going.
The main things to remember are to keep moving the mesh through the flame to avoid going into the purple/blue stage (overheating)
Also unless you quench the strap at the desired dark bronze colour the colour can quite easily continue into purple(although as can be seen on my mesh,this happens gradually over time anyway with wear)
Hope this helps
Yes the scale is a good reference for where you are aiming for......260 degrees


----------



## t3tan3k

Bandido said:


> Just wondering is this scale useful?
> View attachment 14254467


This is indeed useful, but i have an (unsubstantiated) suspicion that this applies more to carbon steels and that for an average stainless that scale may be shifted up to higher temps.. not sure


----------



## joecool

Recent vid on yootoob


----------



## DocScotter

Bandido said:


> Somehow I am not able to see the last messages in this topic, but I can see that status has changed and some comments related to.
> As I understand all my photos are absent.
> Lets try it again.


As far as I can tell, it seems to be a recently recurring glitch in the WUS Forum software. On the top of this thread look over in the upper right hand corner for "Display." Click on that and choose either "Switch to Hybrid Mode" or "Switch to Threaded Mode" and then scroll down in the box to find your posts that aren't being displayed in "Linear Mode." I can't tell if this is the result of accidentally changing a setting by user or if it's really just a glitch that the Mods aren't aware of.


----------



## joecool

Recent Yootoob vid


----------



## Kotsov

I must be at odds with everyone else here. Nice(ish) watch but nothing I’d give house room to never mind buy.

So many alternatives out there..


----------



## Odessa200

Kotsov said:


> I must be at odds with everyone else here. Nice(ish) watch but nothing I'd give house room to never mind buy.
> 
> So many alternatives out there..


Visually I love the watch and the idea. Will I buy it for 100$? Right away. But I guess this is not an option at this time ?. Will wait ?


----------



## Bandido

Odessa200 said:


> Visually I love the watch and the idea. Will I buy it for 100$? Right away. But I guess this is not an option at this time ��. Will wait ��


Buy for 100? Ahahahahaha. Wait? Ahahahahaha
I would suggest to wait it for 1000 for NOS in several years on aftermarket and $ per $ for the used one.


----------



## Odessa200

Bandido said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visually I love the watch and the idea. Will I buy it for 100$? Right away. But I guess this is not an option at this time ��. Will wait ��
> 
> 
> 
> Buy for 100? Ahahahahaha. Wait? Ahahahahaha
> I would suggest to wait it for 1000 for NOS in several years on aftermarket and $ per $ for the used one.
Click to expand...

Patience and luck... patience and luck... 🙂


----------



## joecool

Odessa200 said:


> Patience and luck... patience and luck... &#55357;&#56898;


Even if you are an extremely lucky person,my guess is you are gonna need an abundance of patience!
If previous 1967 reissue pieces are anything to go by....If you get the chance,pick up one from Meranom if you can.
The bronze model is something pretty special,even compared to it's steel sibling


----------



## Odessa200

What is the price when it becomes available?


----------



## joecool

Odessa200 said:


> What is the price when it becomes available?[/$449
> 
> https://meranom.com/amfibia/amphibia-1967/?mfp=stock_status[5,7]]


----------



## Odessa200

joecool said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the price when it becomes available?[/$449
> 
> https://meranom.com/amfibia/amphibia-1967/?mfp=stock_status[5,7]]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. 🙂
Click to expand...


----------



## tokareva

When were those bronze buckles added? I just looked on there a couple of hours ago and they weren't listed. Hopefully they haven't really released them yet. If it's only the buckle, how would you put it on a strap?


----------



## t3tan3k

Odessa200 said:


> Visually I love the watch and the idea. Will I buy it for 100$? Right away. But I guess this is not an option at this time ��. Will wait ��


That's what I keep saying about Sinn EZM 3. I'm sure with time I'll get one for $100!


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> When were those bronze buckles added? I just looked on there a couple of hours ago and they weren't listed. Hopefully they haven't really released them yet. If it's only the buckle, how would you put it on a strap?


They have been showing as out of stock for a couple of weeks.
They attach to the strap via a spring bar.
Just search for 22mm bronze buckle on fleebay,an a few will show up


----------



## Bandido

joecool said:


> They have been showing as out of stock for a couple of weeks.


Actually they already have several bronze buckles sold. I'm not sure about the quantity. About 10.



joecool said:


> They attach to the strap via a spring bar.
> Just search for 22mm bronze buckle on fleebay,an a few will show up


Exactly.
Dmitry answered in watch.ru thread about BJA1967-2 that this buckle is perfect combination with Leather strap 1967 22mm brown 
Just replace the steel buckle with bronze. 
Also they have the same discussion in Reviews on meranom.com


----------



## Kotsov

Bandido said:


> Buy for 100? Ahahahahaha. Wait? Ahahahahaha
> I would suggest to wait it for 1000 for NOS in several years on aftermarket and $ per $ for the used one.


Not me. Plenty of alternatives that are much more attractive.

To each their own. That's what makes things interesting?

I do enjoy your enjoyment of it.


----------



## stevarad

For example, I want it so bad. I think it is most bronze among all bronze watches. Thanks to vostok specific barrel case shape, with a lot of field for metal compared with space to crystal and dial, there is no competition among all other watches and brands for amount of bronze and bronze look.
It is so specific, beautiful, and excellent. Real delight for collectors. And I do not think that it will be so common and easy to find and buy that watch in future. 

"Bronzest" watch on the world )))

I need to have it. If I buy it, it will be among "never sell it" watches.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

stevarad said:


> For example, I want it so bad. I think it is most bronze among all bronze watches. Thanks to vostok specific barrel case shape, with a lot of field for metal compared with space to crystal and dial, I think there is no competition among all other watches and brands for amount of bronze and bronze look.
> I think it is so specific, beautiful, and excellent. Real delight for collectors. And I do not think that it will be so common and easy to find and buy that watch in future.
> 
> "Bronzest" watch on the world )))
> 
> I need to have it. If I buy it, it will be among "never sell it" watches.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Where is the movement made? Is it of a premium class or we just buy the watch case/crystal?


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Not me. Plenty of alternatives that are much more attractive.
> 
> To each their own. That's what makes things interesting?
> 
> I do enjoy your enjoyment of it.


100% труе анд тоталлу агрее!!


----------



## stevarad

Did not turn on latinic keyboard )))

so:

100% true and totally agree!!


----------



## stevarad

Odessa200 said:


> Where is the movement made? Is it of a premium class or we just buy the watch case/crystal?


It is 100% classic 2415 movement made in Russia, Chistopol, which You can find in standard amphibia and komandirskie watches. 200 m water resistance, just like standard line of amphibias. So basically, the difference is in premium case made of bronze, sapphire crystal, unidirectional "clicking" bezel, textured sandwich dial etc. So, You are paying more for that details. And of course, for rarity and such beautiful and extraordinary appearance...


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> It is 100% classic 2415 movement made in Russia, Chistopol, which You can find in standard amphibia and komandirskie watches. 200 m water resistance, just like standard line of amphibias. So basically, the difference is in premium case made of bronze, sapphire crystal, unidirectional "clicking" bezel, textured sandwich dial etc. So, You are paying more for that details. And of course, for rarity and such beautiful and extraordinary appearance...


Nice to have alternative.


----------



## Bandido

Kotsov said:


> Nice to have alternative.


For sure.

Only one question here.
If someone so indifferent to this watch, why that person is so hard trying to make the others indifferent?
Is this called indifference?))))


----------



## thewatchadude

No.22 found its home yesterday.

Already some patina especially on the crown, and a couple of marks on the top and side of the case, seems to be only on surface though. A little bit disappointing compared to the excellent shape of the previous version when I received it, especially given the price rise. Happy with the purchase though, I've grown into a big fan of bronze watches.


----------



## vintorez

stevarad said:


> It is 100% classic 2415 movement made in Russia, Chistopol, which You can find in standard amphibia and komandirskie watches. 200 m water resistance, just like standard line of amphibias. So basically, the difference is in premium case made of bronze, sapphire crystal, unidirectional "clicking" bezel, textured sandwich dial etc. So, You are paying more for that details. And of course, for rarity and such beautiful and extraordinary appearance...


Because of the sapphire crystal, the method of waterproofing used is different from the classic Amphibia method. Also a lot of the parts are made in China unless anything has changed with this most recent version.

For these reasons I probably won't save up to buy one of these 1967 models. It just loses some of the charm of the classic version IMO. Still a great looking watch though, and one of the best affordable bronze watches from what I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Funny photo set.


















View attachment 14267651


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> Funny photo set.
> View attachment 14267645
> View attachment 14267647
> View attachment 14267649
> View attachment 14267651
> View attachment 14267653
> View attachment 14267655
> View attachment 14267657
> View attachment 14267659


You need the blue one, and then You will have real ménage à trois 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

The same steel with different dial is not as interesting as expected).
I would prefer a steel + bronze + titanium 1967 barrels.
That would be true ménage à trois.


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> The same steel with different dial is not as interesting as expected).
> I would prefer a steel + bronze + titanium 1967 barrels.
> That would be true ménage à trois.


Yessssss 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Titanium 1967 would be fantastic!!!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

I need to start saving some serious moola to buy the new Bronze to complete my set :-!


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> I need to start saving some serious moola to buy the new Bronze to complete my set :-!


...and that would be real orgy...level up.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

For some high level 1967-orgy it is also required to have 2 first steel 1967 versions with black dials))))))


----------



## stevarad

I just realized that my 600th post on this forum was about orgy and watches...What would Froyd sad about that ?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bandido

He would say horolo*r*gy


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## thewatchadude

Very warm WE... here's the outcome:


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Very warm WE... here's the outcome:


You have very strong sweat 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Danilao

Wow. 
But if someone wanted to shake your hand you would tear it to him like a stick of butter left to cream in the Caribbean sun?

:-D


----------



## tokareva

So will this be the last and final bronze version, or are there plans for more with different dials?


----------



## stevarad

ufff...Any news on this?


----------



## Utva_56

Interesting note from watch.ru member , about crown function. It appiers that crown is deeper then it should be , e.g. rubber gasket is not sitting firm against tube face. Possible water leak problem.

Google translation from russian to english.


----------



## stevarad

Utva_56 said:


> Interesting note from watch.ru member , about crown function. It appiers that crown is deeper then it should be , e.g. rubber gasket is not sitting firm against tube face. Possible water leak problem.
> 
> Google translation from russian to english.
> 
> View attachment 14281241
> 
> 
> View attachment 14281243


I hope that it is not problem of whole line...It is problem for such watch and for such price if confirmed as fact for all of them 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Man,is nothing sacred?
Someone on this site 
https://www.watchiwant.com/showthread.php?tid=317&page=2
using an almost 2year old holiday pic of mine in Kardamina Kos 







Cool pic though,even if I do say so myself


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Man,is nothing sacred?
> Someone on this site
> https://www.watchiwant.com/showthread.php?tid=317&page=2
> using an almost 2year old holiday pic of mine in Kardamina Kos
> View attachment 14281515
> 
> Cool pic though,even if I do say so myself


You are the star, celebrety!!!!

And someone just wanted too look cooooool among all those other people who had cool watches..

You should go there and ask him about same watch, same beach, same time and space, same hat, same wrist, and same hand..

Maybe he has good explanaiton. Demonic capability of body possesion, transmission and time - space deviation powers....or maybe it is You, second You, yours mr. Hide who is practicing dark arts of posting on other forums at night, and you do not know for that 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Scrolling down on that website, it seems to me there are some pictures from mroatman collection as well!


----------



## joecool

There are quite a few of these sites that scrape pics and posts from Watchuseek and use them as their own........unfortunately!


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Scrolling down on that website, it seems to me there are some pictures from mroatman collection as well!


From same guy?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Different alias.
That said, at second sight that forum being WatchIWant, that should not shock us they show watches they don't own. Crediting the photograph would be better I reckon.


----------



## vintorez

There was someone who did that recently on the public forum. Just took another guy's watch photos and posted them as his own in various WRUW threads. Not even different watches from different people, just multiple watches from one guy's collection. Bizarre.


----------



## stevarad

vintorez said:


> There was someone who did that recently on the public forum. Just took another guy's watch photos and posted them as his own in various WRUW threads. Not even different watches from different people, just multiple watches from one guy's collection. Bizarre.


or looove and seeking atention 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Quiller

you should be flattered, someone likes your stuff.........
and
Nothing on the internet is sacred
and
I don't get this bronze watch. It's the anti vostok


----------



## Quiller

.


----------



## RedFroggy

Quiller said:


> I don't get this bronze watch. It's the anti vostok


What do you mean ? It feels like an «.hommage/re-interpretation.» of a fairly iconic model ;-)


----------



## Quiller

RedFroggy said:


> What do you mean ? It feels like an «.hommage/re-interpretation.» of a fairly iconic model ;-)


$449 and a sapphire crystal for starters

I mean, it looks nice, and it's great to have special models, it will probably retain value, and if you like it, by all means............

But to me a vostok is a $65 buck watch you can make look really nice for around $100
It's so cheap you can tear it apart, change things, pitch it when it goes bad, reuse parts, bastardize it, beat it up, not worry about it, etc.
I pulled one off my wrist and gave it to a buddy who was admiring it one time, just because.........Vostok!

With this watch, you are going to want to take care of it, not change a thing, keep it pristine for resale, get all upset if you ding it, not want to wear it in some instances..................

That's just me tho. Good to have differing views right?


----------



## stevarad

Quiller said:


> $449 and a sapphire crystal for starters
> 
> I mean, it looks nice, and it's great to have special models, it will probably retain value, and if you like it, by all means............
> 
> But to me a vostok is a $65 buck watch you can make look really nice for around $100
> It's so cheap you can tear it apart, change things, pitch it when it goes bad, reuse parts, bastardize it, beat it up, not worry about it, etc.
> I pulled one off my wrist and gave it to a buddy who was admiring it one time, just because.........Vostok!
> 
> With this watch, you are going to want to take care of it, not change a thing, keep it pristine for resale, get all upset if you ding it, not want to wear it in some instances..................
> 
> That's just me tho. Good to have differing views right?


Yes, it is good. And my diferent view is......i waaaaant it.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

For me the Doc(Savage is one of my favourite watches.I wear it a lot and don't give a jot
It is one watch I won't be selling EVER because I don't care about any resale value it may retain!
Also did I mention it makes a great holiday watch?


----------



## Kotsov

Quiller said:


> $449 and a sapphire crystal for starters
> 
> I mean, it looks nice, and it's great to have special models, it will probably retain value, and if you like it, by all means............
> 
> But to me a vostok is a $65 buck watch you can make look really nice for around $100
> It's so cheap you can tear it apart, change things, pitch it when it goes bad, reuse parts, bastardize it, beat it up, not worry about it, etc.
> I pulled one off my wrist and gave it to a buddy who was admiring it one time, just because.........Vostok!
> 
> With this watch, you are going to want to take care of it, not change a thing, keep it pristine for resale, get all upset if you ding it, not want to wear it in some instances..................
> 
> That's just me tho. Good to have differing views right?


It's not just you. We might have to respect and enjoy being in the minority though


----------



## RedFroggy

Quiller said:


> $449 and a sapphire crystal for starters............ But to me a vostok is a $65 buck watch you can make look really nice for around $100


Agree & I do get your point . Actually, I think most Vostok look super good, even the $.65 ones ;-) & granted at $.450, Kapitalism is evil but I still want one badly :-( I know ... how petit bourgeois ...
Where I disagree is that they 'll only look better used & battered.


----------



## Quiller

RedFroggy said:


> Agree & I do get your point . Actually, I think most Vostok look super good, even the $.65 ones ;-) & granted at $.450, Kapitalism is evil but I still want one badly :-( I know ... how petit bourgeois ...
> Where I disagree is that they 'll only look better used & battered.


Kapitalism is awesome!

If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up!
And wear it like you stole it
Enjoy


----------



## Quiller

.


----------



## Bucks

Does anyone know if Vostok is releasing any more new design limited edition amphibias? Will we see some different steel versions?


----------



## Odessa200

I see someone is selling one on a very popular site. In case you are looking to buy it....


----------



## Bandido

Keep patience.
They've sold only appr 50 pieces of 300.
Just subscribe to the item notification and/or check the site from time to time.
The very popular ghmbuy site will wait.


----------



## tokareva

Bandido said:


> Keep patience.
> They've sold only appr 50 pieces of 300.
> Just subscribe to the item notification and/or check the site from time to time.
> The very popular ghmbuy site will wait.


Hello comrade Bandido, do you have any information about the bronze clasps? I hope they will make enough for all comrades who got the first bronze version and want to upgrade. I'm really not sure why anyone that buys the new bronze would need another clasp, unless they wanted a spare, I would recommend it personally however.


----------



## Bandido

Hi there.
About the bronze clasp I know a little, sorry.

Unfortunately shop administration answered in item's discussion the following:
"В ближайшее время не появится."

Means:
"It will not appear within nearest time."

That's all I can say.


----------



## Bandido

Hi guys.
I have a doubt about a look.
What do think?
Any suggestions about a watch+bracelet combination?
Preferably a paracord bracelets.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Not for me. Not a good look. Maybe try a canvas strap.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Maybe this srap would be appropriate for a diver









from https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Silicone-Watch-Strap-ISO-Ladder-Style-20mm-22mm-24mm-9-Colours-Free-Pins-C087/392174361651?var=661106747093


----------



## Bandido

kiwi.bloke said:


> Not for me. Not a good look. Maybe try a canvas strap.


Yes. It was not good experiment.


----------



## stevarad

Bandido said:


> Yes. It was not good experiment.


Try watch + thinner bracelet. They are both thick, with strong appereance and jumping in the eye now. If You want to wear 1967 + additional bracellet, then btacelet shoul be thinner. If Yor question was about watch+jewlery bracelet combo, and not strap/ bracelet on watch.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

If you are thinking about an addition on your arm to compliment the watchand strap,why not go for a more antique look








Obviously not the bottom band as it looks a bit ruff (dog collar)!


----------



## t3tan3k

1967 strap with bronze buckle is available now


----------



## Bandido

https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_165&product_id=1953

Leather straps with bronze buckle are available now.

Thanks for the advices, by the way. Will think of.


----------



## joecool

Bandido said:


> https://meranom.com/ru/index.php?route=product/product&path=39_165&product_id=1953
> 
> Leather straps with bronze buckle are available now.
> 
> Thanks for the advices, by the way. Will think of.


94 left as of now


----------



## joecool

The new mk2 bronze buckle and strap arrived today from Meranom
Here is a picture comparison with the plated buckle from the first batch of Mk1 bronze watches

MK2 on the left and top in pics
The strap is the same on each


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> The new mk2 bronze buckle and strap arrived today from Meranom
> Here is a picture comparison with the plated buckle from the first batch of Mk1 bronze watches
> 
> MK2 on the left and top in pics
> The strap is the same on each
> 
> View attachment 14339489


Looks good comrade, I'm glad you included a profile pic, I was concerned that the new one would be too thin. The Mk1 has a nice smooth shape, but Mk2 looks more aggressive and better suited to the watch.b-) :-!


----------



## tokareva

Now they need to offer a Mk2 clasp in stainless.


----------



## tokareva

Got mine today, must be the fastest shipment ever. Didn't think it was actually bronze at first, but after comparing to the Mk1 I noticed the difference in color. Thinking about trying to change just the clasp out because I like the aged strap look. New clasp is a very nice upgrade to the watch, thanks Meranom!


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> Got mine today, must be the fastest shipment ever. Didn't think it was actually bronze at first, but after comparing to the Mk1 I noticed the difference in color. Thinking about trying to change just the clasp out because I like the aged strap look. New clasp is a very nice upgrade to the watch, thanks Meranom!
> View attachment 14342063
> 
> View attachment 14342065
> 
> View attachment 14342067


Totally agree,the aged strap deserves that new bronze buckle.....I just hope it ages as well as the case on the 1967?


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Totally agree,the aged strap deserves that new bronze buckle.....I just hope it ages as well as the case on the 1967?


 After further examination ,for some reason I feel like the clasp is not actually made of bronze. I still like it , but I'm now thinking it's not going develop any patina, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## t3tan3k

tokareva said:


> After further examination ,for some reason I feel like the clasp is not actually made of bronze. I still like it , but I'm now thinking it's not going develop any patina, hopefully I'm wrong.


I dont know which one you mean. The new bronze buckle is made out of bronze and will acquire patina like any bronze part would


----------



## tokareva

t3tan3k said:


> I dont sure which one you mean. The new bronze buckle is made out of bronze will acquire patina like any bronze part would


Ok thank you:-!, I was talking about the new clasp, so I'm glad to hear that. For some reason it just doesn't feel like bronze to me, and doesn't have that smell of bronze.:-s

Maybe it's just because it's a small piece.:think: 
I'm glad to hear it actually is bronze.b-)


----------



## lagazeta

With comfortable black rubber ...


----------



## Danilao

I'm still waiting for mine who has been in customs for 10 days now. 
I ran into the controls and had to send the purchase invoice. 
Now I still wait for the watch to arrive along with the tax bill which I will have to pay. 

Anyway, at least, your photos put me in a good mood 

;-)


----------



## stevarad

Danilao said:


> I ran into the controls and had to send the purchase invoice.
> Now I still wait for the watch to arrive along with the tax bill which I will have to pay.


I hate this part, when it happens...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Might sound a bit like coming out of the blue, but does anyone know where they are with new 1967 bronze? Have the whole series been sold yet or do some remain that will come up in the next weeks or months?


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Might sound a bit like coming out of the blue, but does anyone know where they are with new 1967 bronze? Have the whole series been sold yet or do some remain that will come up in the next weeks or months?


Last info is it will be in october...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> Last info is it will be in october...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Not that I'm interested but can someone keep an eye out and post on here ?

Nice to keep them in the family


----------



## Danilao

Finally (and after paying 105$ for import customs fees :-/ ) on the go


----------



## stevarad

Correction:

Dmitry stated in review section that it will not be before October - November..

https://meranom.com/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


----------



## stevarad

Double post again. This issue should be solved...it's annoying.


----------



## thewatchadude

stevarad said:


> Correction:
> 
> Dmitry stated in review section that it will not be before October - November..
> 
> https://meranom.com/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


Thanks for the update. Glad I could get one early. The series number is 022 but I'm not sure it means anything.


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for the update. Glad I could get one early. The series number is 022 but I'm not sure it means anything.


Yes, you are lucky one. I envy you.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Danilao

3, 2, 1...

























































:-D


----------



## joecool

Sure way to generate patina!


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Sure way to generate patina!


That's right , he should leave it there for a couple of weeks and then come back for it.:-!


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> That's right , he should leave it there for a couple of weeks and then come back for it.:-!


Unfortunately it is lake water, unsalted and not too aggressive. 
I followed Tok's advice and I returned two days later; the watch was still there with the same patina

:-/


----------



## Danilao

Hard work last night...


----------



## stevarad

Oh yeah..all those toys on ground. Century to put them back in boxes. You can see them often on my photos.

And 1967 is one of favorite toys, I believe 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

Back to the good old one today:


----------



## JOEY10121

tokareva said:


> That's right , he should leave it there for a couple of weeks and then come back for it.:-!


When the hell are we going to get a steel version again?
This is frustrating!


----------



## RedFroggy

A bronze case with a green dial .... 
Hmmmm... Now we'r talking 



JOEY10121 said:


> When the hell are we going to get a steel version again?
> This is frustrating!


----------



## Zany4

Bronze 196500 Mk2 seems back in stock. Just got one. Couldn’t spring for one the first release, but now my 2019 yearly bonus burned a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Zany4

The Beast arrived today. Number 241/300. Put it on a green and black MN strap with red stitching and CuSn8 bronze hardware. Bezel just a smidge our of alignment but not bad. Wears surprisingly well for its size. Slight patina already so the case must have been sitting in the Chistopol factory air for a while. Glad I was able to get it. A one (or 300) of a kind production for sure!


----------



## stevarad

Zany4 said:


> The Beast arrived today. Number 241/300. Put it on a green and black MN strap with red stitching and CuSn8 bronze hardware. Bezel just a smidge our of alignment but not bad. Wears surprisingly well for its size. Slight patina already so the case must have been sitting in the Chistopol factory air for a while. Glad I was able to get it. A one (or 300) of a kind production for sure!


I hate you.

Congrats on grail watch:-!


----------



## Fergfour

I can get one for about 500, but I feel it’s a bit steep, although cheaper than the ones on eBay. Thing is the seller wants payment via western union. Ugh


----------



## stevarad

Fergfour said:


> I can get one for about 500, but I feel it's a bit steep, although cheaper than the ones on eBay. Thing is the seller wants payment via western union. Ugh


No Paypal option?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

stevarad said:


> No Paypal option?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I suggested it but no luck. They said it's too much trouble to register or they are unable to.


----------



## RedFroggy

What getting seriously worried that I would never going to get one... 
but suddenly after receiving an email from Meranom informing of a small drop, I recently entered the rather limited «Bronze Diver Club» with my Vostok 1967 Anniversary #156/300









Still looking a bit too «Fresh outa da box» for my liking but working on it and religiously going to the gym & sweating all over it . Gross but hoping to loose that Bling-Bling look as soon as possible


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> What getting seriously worried that I would never going to get one...
> but suddenly after receiving an email from Meranom informing of a small drop, I recently entered the rather limited «Bronze Diver Club» with my Vostok 1967 Anniversary #156/300
> 
> View attachment 14960531
> 
> 
> Still looking a bit too «Fresh outa da box» for my liking but working on it and religiously going to the gym & sweating all over it . Gross but hoping to loose that Bling-Bling look as soon as possible


Do you know what?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

I know ... I know ... but actually you truly love me ;-)



stevarad said:


> Do you know what?


I was really hoping you were moving... I kept checking they were still some available . Did you registre for the next drop ?


----------



## tokareva

Congratulations comrade, it looks great! :-!


----------



## Fergfour

RedFroggy said:


> What getting seriously worried that I would never going to get one...
> but suddenly after receiving an email from Meranom informing of a small drop, I recently entered the rather limited «Bronze Diver Club» with my Vostok 1967 Anniversary #156/300
> 
> View attachment 14960531
> 
> 
> Still looking a bit too «Fresh outa da box» for my liking but working on it and religiously going to the gym & sweating all over it . Gross but hoping to loose that Bling-Bling look as soon as possible


Congrats RedFroggy! Mine left Russia a few days ago, hope to see it very soon! I'm actually considering swapping out dials, the green looks pretty sweet with the bronze case:


----------



## RedFroggy

I must say that my ideal Bronze watch would have a green dial. I wish Vostok would produce something along those lines.



Fergfour said:


> Congrats RedFroggy! Mine left Russia a few days ago, hope to see it very soon! I'm actually considering swapping out dials, the green looks pretty sweet with the bronze case:
> 
> View attachment 14960689


----------



## RedFroggy

Double post


----------



## Fergfour

RedFroggy said:


> I must say that my ideal Bronze watch would have a green dial. I wish Vostok would produce something along those lines.


Get yourself a green dial 1967


----------



## RedFroggy

Fergfour said:


> Get yourself a green dial 1967


What I want is a Bronze 1967 with dark green dial ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

You'll have to make your own with what's available  Then you'd have a black dial in a SS case, which might look pretty cool in it's own right. I'm hoping to find out soon enough..


----------



## joecool

RedFroggy said:


> What I want is a Bronze 1967 with dark green dial ;-)


These two dials are one and the same mate, both are dark sunburst green
It's just the anti reflective coating making the first one look lighter blueish green.... Also it looks like the domed crystal has also been swapped over from the steel model by da way, which has much higher colour distortion property than the original flat crystal fitted to the mk1 bronze


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> I know ... I know ... but actually you truly love me ;-)
> 
> I was really hoping you were moving... I kept checking they were still some available . Did you registre for the next drop ?


Yes, I registered. And I love you )))) Even If I hate you now.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Starts looking decent...


----------



## watches4ever

RedFroggy said:


> Starts looking decent...
> 
> View attachment 14971205


Here is a bit of alliteration for you; very nice Bronze Bloody Boctok for you, ypa друг!


----------



## Victorv

RedFroggy said:


> Starts looking decent...
> 
> View attachment 14971205


Super lovely patina my friend , it is natural patina?


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks ! Sort of... Sea water & «on purpose» a lot of sweat from sport without rinsing (I know it's gross ;-) ... )



Victorv said:


> Super lovely patina my friend , it is natural patina?


----------



## Victorv

RedFroggy said:


> Thanks ! Sort of... Sea water & «on purpose» a lot of sweat from sport without rinsing (I know it's gross ;-) ... )


well, it was worth it, looks super nice


----------



## thewatchadude

So long for our analyses type "I think it's a franken 'cause the inside looks too clean vs the outside. Probably assembled from several watches."


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> Starts looking decent...
> 
> View attachment 14971205


...and hate you here also ))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy




----------



## tokareva

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 14981989


Wow! That thing looks like it's been at sea for years :-d :-!


----------



## SiebSp

Just another "sold out" at Meranom. No chance to score unless you are 24h continuously on their website.


----------



## Fergfour

I see a Bronze 1967 available today on Meranom. Price looks to be 3000 rubles higher than it was last month..


----------



## stevarad

aaaaaaaaaaand.......I was late again..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> aaaaaaaaaaand.......I was late again..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Unlucky this time mate
Maybe next time..... Have you a notification of availability set on your Meranom account for the bronze?


----------



## joecool

Here is a leettle peek of da originale..... Just a for yooo;-)
View attachment IMG_20200425_152728.jpg


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Unlucky this time mate
> Maybe next time..... Have you a notification of availability set on your Meranom account for the bronze?


Yes, I am on the list and I set notification. But half of day I was in back yard making new entertainments for kids...

And I hate you.... jus not to forget the tradition...


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> Yes, I am on the list and I set notification. But half of day I was in back yard making new entertainments for kids...
> 
> And I hate you.... jus not to forget the tradition...


No worries mate, one thing I solemnly promise though..... If I ever tire of or no longer need Doc Savage, you my friend will be the first person I will offer it to. 
This would be at no more than it cost new or less depending on eventual condition. 
This ain't gonna happen anytime soon "hopefully for me";-). But the upside is I am a fair bit older than you .....hey ya never know:-! and I will instruct my immediate family to carry my last wishes out to the letter should I meet an "untimely" demise.


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> No worries mate, one thing I solemnly promise though..... If I ever tire of or no longer need Doc Savage, you my friend will be the first person I will offer it to.
> This would be at no more than it cost new or less depending on eventual condition.
> This ain't gonna happen anytime soon "hopefully for me";-). But the upside is I am a fair bit older than you .....hey ya never know:-! and I will instruct my immediate family to carry my last wishes out to the letter should I meet an "untimely" demise.


Top quality.


----------



## joecool

Couple of Lume shots


----------



## Kotsov

I’m going on the meranom site to get a notification just so I can prompt Steverad.


----------



## tokareva

You're all making me want to put mine on and get a picture with the photenias :-d
I need to plant them somewhere before they get too big to manage.:roll:


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> No worries mate, one thing I solemnly promise though..... If I ever tire of or no longer need Doc Savage, you my friend will be the first person I will offer it to.
> This would be at no more than it cost new or less depending on eventual condition.
> This ain't gonna happen anytime soon "hopefully for me";-). But the upside is I am a fair bit older than you .....hey ya never know:-! and I will instruct my immediate family to carry my last wishes out to the letter should I meet an "untimely" demise.


I don't hate you. I think that I love you know 

Just stay healthy and strong for many years more to wear that beast.

An thank you, you made my day. Really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> I'm going on the meranom site to get a notification just so I can prompt Steverad.


Hahhaha. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Bronze now in stock


----------



## 979greenwich

Come on Steve, lets finish this


----------



## Kotsov

Whip round..


----------



## Kotsov

Too late


----------



## stevarad

Sh.t.. 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 979greenwich

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> Sh.t..
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


We all bought at least one...


----------



## stevarad

979greenwich said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


))))))))))))

YES!!!!


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> ))))))))))))
> 
> YES!!!!


You can't have three watches on your wrist.


----------



## pebe

One in stock again. Grab it

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I just tried calling him but he's not answering, damn !!!


----------



## Odessa200

How come just ONE or TWO are made available? Returned/refurbished?


----------



## pebe

Odessa200 said:


> How come just ONE or TWO are made available? Returned/refurbished?


Common thing with Meranom. Think they are just old stock. I got my last Bronze the same way. Just popped up for sale one day and i got the alert.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

mariomart said:


> I just tried calling him but he's not answering, damn !!!


Why are you calling? Just order it. Still shows 1 in stock

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

pebe said:


> Why are you calling? Just order it. Still shows 1 in stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'm calling stevarad as he is the one who wants it desperately, I already have the original bronze 1967 which is enough for me :-!


----------



## pebe

mariomart said:


> I'm calling stevarad as he is the one who wants it desperately, I already have the original bronze 1967 which is enough for me :-!


Ahhh I see now. I PMd him also. Maybe he'll get lucky

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

pebe said:


> Ahhh I see now. I PMd him also. Maybe he'll get lucky
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It's 2am in Serbia at the moment so I think this will not end well. Hopefully more become available.


----------



## 24h

Buy one for him and send an invoice with it :-d


----------



## meranom

Hello.
This watch will still be on sale. They are assembled in small batches in a factory.
But now the quarantine factory due to the coronovirus is most likely until June.

Based on our ten years of experience in international shipments, the probability that the package will be lost during shipment is very small.

But we have a small reserve of watches so that when the parcel is lost or for some other reason, we can replace the watch.


Thus, you just have to wait until a larger batch of watches or try to catch these single watches.


----------



## lorroberty

by the way chistopolcity two days ago had suddenly 1 or 2 first generation Amphibia 1967 ("the ones that broke the glass") proper NOS.
for almost 600$ like the were eBayers

I did not manage to grab them


----------



## tokareva

24h said:


> Buy one for him and send an invoice with it :-d


I don't think Mario would have to buy it, he has more than enough in store credit to pay for it. :-!


----------



## stevarad

Well, this is one fantastic community. I fell like some sportsman trying to win and breake some world record, and everyone cheering for me ))

Mario even call me in 2am 

I lost this oportunity also, but I believe, with yours supportthat I will succed eventually, and buy one of this bronze beauties.

Thank you all, you are like true friends, although I never saw anyone of you in my life.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

I've noticed that the guys on RE and WRU are quick to the draw on items like this as well. Between everyone on WUS and the other watch forums it can be a challenge when only 1 or 2 are available.


----------



## lorroberty

One available now! Grab it


----------



## dfwcowboy

lorroberty said:


> One available now! Grab it


Got it. Listing was for one with minor defects which judging from the pictures would be about 1 week of wear for me. Paid $390usd. Not sure if this is a good price or not as I don't remember what they were going for a couple of years ago.


----------



## dfwcowboy

I'm by no means an expert on this reissue. The one I got says 055/300. I'm not sure if this means it comes from the original reissue or if there were subsequent ones. I'm assuming the ones coming in June are going to be new stock. Are they going to be limited as well?


----------



## stevarad

dfwcowboy said:


> Got it. Listing was for one with minor defects which judging from the pictures would be about 1 week of wear for me. Paid $390usd. Not sure if this is a good price or not as I don't remember what they were going for a couple of years ago.


You got it maybe just seconds before me. I was in checkout procedure 

I feel like I am cursed when it is about buying this watch.

So, now you have special place on my hate list. Very special indeed.

Anyway, @mariomart, thank you again
(he alarmed me about this listing)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy

stevarad said:


> You got it maybe just seconds before me. I was in checkout procedure
> 
> I feel like I am cursed when it is about buying this watch.
> 
> So, now you have special place on my hate list. Very special indeed.
> 
> Anyway, @mariomart, thank you again
> (he alarmed me about this listing)
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Had I known I would have conceded content with the knowledge that at least someone on WUS got it. I had some interest in this watch, but not enough to sign up for an alert. It just seemed like too good of an opportunity to let go.


----------



## stevarad

dfwcowboy said:


> Had I known I would have conceded content with the knowledge that at least someone on WUS got it. I had some interest in this watch, but not enough to sign up for an alert. It just seemed like too good of an opportunity to let go.


Oh, "hate you" is my traditional joke. I am leaving that " hate" message to everyone here on forum who has bronze 1967. So you are in that club, until I buy one.

Weare it in good health. It is fantastic and "bronziest" watch on the world.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy

stevarad said:


> Oh, "hate you" is my traditional joke. I am leaving that " hate" message to everyone here on forum who has bronze 1967. So you are in that club, until I buy one.
> 
> Weare it in good health. It is fantastic and "bronziest" watch on the world.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I figured as much, but even still I would have gladly conceded. It wasn't really on my radar after I frankened up my own 1967. I just couldn't stand the idea of some non-WUSer snagging it and not giving it the appreciation it deserves.


----------



## amirsardari

I found a new one at a local online shop but can't pull the trigger. I don't understand why to pay 450$ for this watch. Nothing is unique or worth 450$


----------



## mariomart

amirsardari said:


> I found a new one at a local online shop but can't pull the trigger. I don't understand why to pay 450$ for this watch. Nothing is unique or worth 450$


It's all about supply and demand. I was lucky to purchase the original 1967 Bronze in 2017 for $385, which at the time was considered high for a Vostok, but in the real world of watch collecting a $385 all bronze dive watch with a limited release of 200 pieces is actually outstanding value. I still think $450 is quite good value for a very unique hefty bronze timepiece with fantastic (real) history


----------



## amirsardari

mariomart said:


> It's all about supply and demand. I was lucky to purchase the original 1967 Bronze in 2017 for $385, which at the time was considered high for a Vostok, but in the real world of watch collecting a $385 all bronze dive watch with a limited release of 200 pieces is actually outstanding value. I still think $450 is quite good value for a very unique hefty bronze timepiece with fantastic (real) history


I think with this sum of money you can buy a very better watch. And with half of it a hefty limited edition bronze one from china with better specs


----------



## Fergfour

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm by no means an expert on this reissue. The one I got says 055/300. I'm not sure if this means it comes from the original reissue or if there were subsequent ones. I'm assuming the ones coming in June are going to be new stock. Are they going to be limited as well?


It's my understanding they just haven't sold/made all 300 yet. The ones that pop up for sale once in a while are part of the planned 300. Maybe after quarantine they'll just list all the remaining at once.


----------



## Fergfour

amirsardari said:


> I think with this sum of money you can buy a very better watch. And with half of it a hefty limited edition bronze one from china with better specs


One could always find a "better" watch alternative, more bang for the buck so to speak. So what? In my opinion, the bronze has something a lot of watches don't, personality. 
I see the same type of responses on watch.ru with regards to the price. It's almost like people are angry about it or something. Why can't we just enjoy the fact that it exists?


----------



## amirsardari

Fergfour said:


> One could always find a "better" watch alternative, more bang for the buck so to speak. So what? In my opinion, the bronze has something a lot of watches don't, personality.
> I see the same type of responses on watch.ru with regards to the price. It's almost like people are angry about it or something. Why can't we just enjoy the fact that it exists?


Enjoy as much as you want my friend i am not against it just my opinion is that watch doesn't worth the price. Nothing about this watch worth this price tag


----------



## Fergfour

amirsardari said:


> Enjoy as much as you want my friend i am not against it just my opinion is that watch doesn't worth the price. Nothing about this watch worth this price tag


Your opinion isn't unusual, I've seen the same on relojes especiales and watch.ru and other watch forums. When so many Vostok's can be had for much less it's not hard to understand. I'm all for paying less of course but I'm of the same mindset as mario in post 226. In the grand scheme of watches and in comparison with other bronze watches it's not that crazy for a 200 or 300 piece limited edition. There's always certain Raketa and Slava options out there for more than twice the price of the bronze...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Fergfour said:


> In the grand scheme of watches and in comparison with other bronze watches *it's not that crazy for a 200 or 300 piece limited edition*. There's always certain Raketa and Slava options out there for more than twice the price of the bronze...


And that's where the collectors go


----------



## dfwcowboy

amirsardari said:


> Enjoy as much as you want my friend i am not against it just my opinion is that watch doesn't worth the price. Nothing about this watch worth this price tag


Then how do you explain scalpers flipping them on ebay for roughly double the amount you stated? If for no other reason they are worth much more than that amount on the secondary market without the benefit of a warranty.


----------



## amirsardari

dfwcowboy said:


> Then how do you explain scalpers flipping them on ebay for roughly double the amount you stated? If for no other reason they are worth much more than that amount on the secondary market without the benefit of a warranty.


As long as there are some people who are willing to pay for it that much, it is normal for scalpers to exist as a member mentioned above it's just demand and supply issue. What i am saying is that, this watch by itself doesn't worth this money its a big Chunky bronze watch with a normal Chinese level bronze case a so so movement and a so so level of finishing. buttt for some its desirable so be happy if you like this watch and buy it as much as $ they want and enjoy it my friend. Ebay prices is not something that you can always make a wise decision base on them. At ebay there are people who are selling a 300$ watch for 1300$ and some that buy. For me it's a game that i don't desire to enter. Stay healthy and wealthy.


----------



## amirsardari

For example i bought a new Sarb033 some days ago from amazon for 357$ and on ebay there are people who are bidding on a used one over 550$ . And there are some sellers who are even selling it at a price near 1k. Does it worth 1k? Judgment is yours. Be wise and stay wise


----------



## amirsardari

The price of this new bronze watch is just a ridiculous game between producer. Marketers and willing customers not about the real worth of the product. So want to enter this game? Enter please. they will hug you dearly


----------



## dfwcowboy

amirsardari said:


> As long as there are some people who are willing to pay for it that much, it is normal for scalpers to exist as a member mentioned above it's just demand and supply issue. What i am saying is that, this watch by itself doesn't worth this money its a big Chunky bronze watch with a normal Chinese level bronze case a so so movement and a so so level of finishing. buttt for some its desirable so be happy if you like this watch and buy it as much as $ they want and enjoy it my friend. Ebay prices is not something that you can always make a wise decision base on them. At ebay there are people who are selling a 300$ watch for 1300$ and some that buy. For me it's a game that i don't desire to enter. Stay healthy and wealthy.


You may not like the watch and aren't willing to pay what it costs to get it, but that doesn't determine worth. Worth is determined by what someone else is willing to pay for something. If you buy this watch, decide you don't like it, then flip it on ebay for more than what you paid for it, then clearly it was worth more than $450. Your personal feelings about it just don't factor into that equation. Supply and demand does. The level of quality with fit, finish, and movement does, but probably not to the degree you think. Clearly a 5 figure Swiss watch is going to have a higher level of all of those things, but at some point well below the 5 figure mark value reaches diminishing returns and worth takes precedent.


----------



## amirsardari

dfwcowboy said:


> You may not like the watch and aren't willing to pay what it costs to get it, but that doesn't determine worth. Worth is determined by what someone else is willing to pay for something. If you buy this watch, decide you don't like it, then flip it on ebay for more than what you paid for it, then clearly it was worth more than $450. Your personal feelings about it just don't factor into that equation. Supply and demand does. The level of quality with fit, finish, and movement does, but probably not to the degree you think. Clearly a 5 figure Swiss watch is going to have a higher level of all of those things, but at some point well below the 5 figure mark value reaches diminishing returns and worth takes precedent.


I am not agree about two things that you mentioned
First- worth is determined by someone else who willing to pay
Second- personal feelings doesn't count

There are two type of worth: actual worth that determines by cost of manufacturing and profit margin
Nominal worth that is determined buy supply and demand.

This watch absolutely doesn't worth its actual value

And as an economist i should mention that customer feelings and opinions counts a big time in long time terms.

I am not willing to discuss anymore about this subject that it will goes long and long.

I will congratulate every one who buys this watch and enjoys it. And will encourage ones who doesn't enter this game.

Stay healthy and wealthy all of you and take care


----------



## pebe

A watch is worth whatever its worth to the person buying it. I can sell a thousand dollar watch for 5000 if someone is willing to pay that price. I have bought and sold watches and turned a profit, I have sold watches and taken a loss. It goes both ways. Just because someone puts a price tag on a watch beyond its "value" doesn't mean there isn't someone out there willing to pay a premium for a variety of reasons. Disposable income? Doesn't know any better and just buys without researching? Instant gratification to get the watch as soon as possible? Who knows. You can't tell anyone the value of something because you don't know the value of it to them.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

amirsardari said:


> I am not agree about two things that you mentioned
> First- worth is determined by someone else who willing to pay
> Second- personal feelings doesn't count
> 
> There are two type of worth: actual worth that determines by cost of manufacturing and profit margin
> Nominal worth that is determined buy supply and demand.
> 
> This watch absolutely doesn't worth its actual value
> 
> And as an economist i should mention that customer feelings and opinions counts a big time in long time terms.
> 
> I am not willing to discuss anymore about this subject that it will goes long and long.
> 
> I will congratulate every one who buys this watch and enjoys it. And will encourage ones who doesn't enter this game.
> 
> Stay healthy and wealthy all of you and take care


I hope you will congratulate me soon. Not as ecomonost (rationaly you are mostly right), but as one collector to another (ant rationlity goes away here in my case - this is one of my grail watches).

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200

My 2 cents based on discussion on another forum. Interested in your opinions. My biggest issue with the watch is NOT the price but the fact that it leaves marks on your band. People say things like ‘if you have hairy arms it is not that visible unless you sweat in the summer’. A) I would be checking every min if I got a mark
B) people may think it is dirt and I am not clean (I am an office worm, not a car mechanic that can afford to have some dirt and smudges on his hands)

So, the owners of this watch: are there some marks on your wrist? How do you deal with this?


----------



## tokareva

The watch has never left any marks on my wrist or anything else, and that's wearing it on a summer hike with terrible humidity. I can't really comment on the value because for actually telling the time it seems like anything more than a $10 quartz could be considered not worth the extra money. I will say it's my most prized watch and would not trade it for a new Rolex (if I had to keep the Rolex and wasn't allowed to sell it).

If someone is having problems with it leaving marks it seems like they could just brush on some kind of clear paint or fingernail polish to make a barrier between the skin and watch.


----------



## joecool

Never had any marks left on my arm from this watch either, I have worn it on holiday in Greece in 36deg c on a 10 mile hike. 
You could've made a pot of soup with my T shirt and shorts ...... But still no marks on my wrist from this watch. 
Remember it has a steel case back!


----------



## dfwcowboy

amirsardari said:


> There are two type of worth: actual worth that determines by cost of manufacturing and profit margin
> Nominal worth that is determined buy supply and demand.


Your first definition sounds more like value, which isn't the same thing as it applies to economics. I wouldn't expect someone who is an economist to conflate those two things.



amirsardari said:


> This watch absolutely doesn't worth its actual value


Yes, you've reminded us all of this numerous times, and after several of those I felt it warranted a response. Instead of offering a reason that goes beyond your personal opinion, you've simply repeated this over and over which tends to get a bit redundant and annoying.


----------



## Odessa200

tokareva said:


> The watch has never left any marks on my wrist or anything else, and that's wearing it on a summer hike with terrible humidity. I can't really comment on the value because for actually telling the time it seems like anything more than a $10 quartz could be considered not worth the extra money. I will say it's my most prized watch and would not trade it for a new Rolex (if I had to keep the Rolex and wasn't allowed to sell it).
> 
> If someone is having problems with it leaving marks it seems like they could just brush on some kind of clear paint or fingernail polish to make a barrier between the skin and watch.





joecool said:


> Never had any marks left on my arm from this watch either, I have worn it on holiday in Greece in 36deg c on a 10 mile hike.
> You could've made a pot of soup with my T shirt and shorts 🙂...... But still no marks on my wrist from this watch.
> Remember it has a steel case back!


Good to know that this is not such a major issue as I expected. But some people had reported the issue somehow. Maybe sweat composition or dry skin vs oily skin makes it more or less....


----------



## tokareva

Odessa200 said:


> Good to know that this is not such a major issue as I expected. But some people had reported the issue somehow. Maybe sweat composition or dry skin vs oily skin makes it more or less....


I'm sure there are those having issues, but as I suspected you can coat the parts touching the skin with nail polish to prevent it or probably even clear paint for something more permanent.

https://www.rd.com/culture/green-skin-copper-jewelry/


----------



## dfwcowboy

tokareva said:


> I'm sure there are those having issues, but as I suspected you can coat the parts touching the skin with nail polish to prevent it or probably even clear paint for something more permanent.


Or you could cut all the fingers off of a rubber glove and use that, while saving the scraps as finger condoms for working on movements.


----------



## lorroberty

funny consideration regarding the price of the watch.
I had made similar thoughts regarding modern Raketa.
The difference is that a modern Raketa costs 1000$ and has limited resell market (cannot find any) and I have not heard of them from anybody who is not in Russian watches. 
The 1967 Vostok is very desired by aficionados and NON; people who are not into Russian watches like the design and deem it worth that sort of money and more. 

In any case, I agree it is annoying Meranom is increasing prices, especially for this model. Still.. Meranom increases of 5% are nothing compared to 15% and more increases among Swiss groups.
So, to sum up, if I applied the "worth" concept I would have bought1/10 of the watches I own.


----------



## lorroberty

funny consideration regarding the price of the watch.
I had made similar thoughts regarding modern Raketa.
The difference is that a modern Raketa costs 1000$ and has limited resell market (cannot find any) and I have not heard of them from anybody who is not in Russian watches. 
The 1967 Vostok is very desired by aficionados and NON; people who are not into Russian watches like the design and deem it worth that sort of money and more. 

In any case, I agree it is annoying Meranom is increasing prices, especially for this model. Still.. Meranom increases of 5% are nothing compared to 15% and more increases among Swiss groups.
So, to sum up, if I applied the "worth" concept I would have bought1/10 of the watches I own.


----------



## 979greenwich

Glad i'm not in a dilemma about this watch/price. It's just too big for me. Hell, even the 090 is too big for me. 1190 is perfect.


----------



## dfwcowboy

This must be a good omen. The tracking number from Meranom ends with 1967RU. Maybe it won't end up in the never ending Russia Post que for a flight into the US.


----------



## thewatchadude

Odessa200 said:


> Good to know that this is not such a major issue as I expected. But some people had reported the issue somehow. Maybe sweat composition or dry skin vs oily skin makes it more or less....


One of my 1967 bronze actually left green marks on my wrist and also turned green on its back and sides very quickly after only a couple of days of Western European summer! Solution has been not wearing the watch during warm days anymore. I wanted to try a scuba dive with it but gave up because of this issue.


----------



## joecool

thewatchadude said:


> One of my 1967 bronze actually left green marks on my wrist and also turned green on its back and sides very quickly after only a couple of days of Western European summer! Solution has been not wearing the watch during warm days anymore. I wanted to try a scuba dive with it but gave up because of this issue.


----------



## Kotsov

That’s how I imagine Steverad on the Meranom site...


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> That's how I imagine Steverad on the Meranom site...


..yes, but just a couple of times in day ...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h

stevarad said:


> ..yes, but just a couple of times in day ...


----------



## stevarad

24h said:


> View attachment 15134219


not speed enough..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

stevarad said:


> not speed enough..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's available again. I see you're online steverad as I'm typing this. No excuses (except being a bit expensive)..


----------



## mariomart

I think a certain someone in Serbia is a very happy man right now :-!


----------



## Fergfour

Still there. Just do it!


----------



## stevarad

Let's dance!!!!

What a glorious day!

Covid is slowing, humankind will be saved for sure, and equally important - finally IT IS MINE!!

Oh, let us all just jump and dance 









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

stevarad said:


> Let's dance!!!!
> What a glorious day!
> Covid is slowing, humankind will be saved for sure, and equally important - finally IT IS MINE!!
> Oh, let us all just jump and dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Congratulations! Welcome to the club!


----------



## stevarad

I was in car, driving from work back to home, when Mario called me from Australia. It must be sleeping time there. But, that was not problem for him to alarm me that bronze 1967 is available. What a good friend!

As I was in car, I called one my friend here to buy watch for me, and he bought it instantly. And got order confirmation. So, it is mine finally. There must be more than one today, because it is still marked as in stock.

Mario, big thank you!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude

You can be hated now.


----------



## stevarad

thewatchadude said:


> You can be hated now.


Yes, someone please hate me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

Oh


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah, still shows as 'in stock'. Could be a lucky day for more than one customer today.


----------



## joecool

Fergfour said:


> Yeah, still shows as 'in stock'. Could be a lucky day for more than one customer today.


As of now.... There are 5 still available


----------



## Kotsov

Still available...


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> Yes, someone please hate me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate you..!


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Hate you..!


Thank you 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Indeed a big thanks Mario ... we now can have a little peace !
Actually ... no ... 
eh Guys... 
what could we Now wind up our good comrad Stevarad with ?

;-)

NB - Congrats !!



stevarad said:


> I was in car, driving from work back to home, when Mario called me from Australia. It must be sleeping time there. But, that was not problem for him to alarm me that bronze 1967 is available. What a good frienMario, big thank you!!!


----------



## joecool

Just one left .... As of now
Congrats to comrade stevarad.... Now the waiting begins..... ;-) Will it arrive safely?.... Will it get lost in the post..... Who knows?::-d


----------



## Kotsov

Tension....


----------



## tokareva

I think I would spring for the UPS shipping , right now anyhow.


----------



## stevarad

tokareva said:


> I think I would spring for the UPS shipping , right now anyhow.


Oh guys, don't do that 

You are killing me!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mossback

Meranom out of stock. I guess I waited too long.


----------



## mariomart

I am so happy for you Stevan :-!

I'm glad I could help you get one of your grail watches, you deserved it 

The good news is that you can STILL HATE ME, as I have the original Bronze 1967 :-d


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> I am so happy for you Stevan :-!
> 
> I'm glad I could help you get one of your grail watches, you deserved it
> 
> The good news is that you can STILL HATE ME, as I have the original Bronze 1967 :-d
> 
> View attachment 15140935


 hmmm

sorry I can't hate you..not today. Maybe some other day.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool

Mossback said:


> Meranom out of stock. I guess I waited too long.


Yep, when these show up best not to hesitate mate


----------



## lorroberty

we should do a new topic regarding the steel versions!

by the way chistopolcity.com sold a couple of the very first steel version (declared to be "NOS", but some having some "minor defect") for 600$ each! 
..speaking about value for money..


----------



## stevarad

I just want to say big thank you to Mario, Kotsov, Joecool, Fergfour, Tokareva, Odessa200, Pebe, RedFroggy,979greenwhich, Thewatchdude, to all others friends here who had time to alarm me about availability. I would never achieve this ultimate goal and great success in my life, and while I stand here with this oscar..pardon me, wrong speach...

Anyway, big thank you dear friends.


----------



## pebe

stevarad said:


> I just want to say big thank you to Mario, Kotsov, Joecoll, Fergfour, Tokareva, Odessa200, Pebe, RedFroggy,979greenwhich, thewatchdude, to all others friends here who had time to alarm me about availability. I would never achieve this ultimate goal and great success in my life, and while I stand here with this oscar..pardon me, wrong speach...
> 
> Anyway, big thank you dear friends.


Congrats! I truly hope it lives up to your expectations! It is a great one.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

It might just be a big enough watch to fill the Sergei/Nomad shaped gap on your wrist when the 2 comrades eventually move on


----------



## dfwcowboy

tokareva said:


> I think I would spring for the UPS shipping , right now anyhow.


I didn't know that was an option. I have a custom watch strap that has been stuck in Sharapovo over a month waiting in the queue for a flight to the US. The 196500 is now at the same facility.


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> I just want to say big thank you to Mario, Kotsov, Joecool, Fergfour, Tokareva, Odessa200, Pebe, RedFroggy,979greenwhich, Thewatchdude, to all others friends here who had time to alarm me about availability. I would never achieve this ultimate goal and great success in my life, and while I stand here with this oscar..pardon me, wrong speach...
> 
> Anyway, big thank you dear friends.


No problem, now I can sleep without having my alarm wake me every 15 minutes to check for restock of Bronze 1967 ;-)


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> No problem, now I can sleep without having my alarm wake me every 15 minutes to check for restock of Bronze 1967 ;-)




Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

Mossback said:


> Meranom out of stock. I guess I waited too long.


Then hurry up! It's available now!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> Then hurry up! It's available now!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yep,5 available as of now


----------



## pebe

joecool said:


> Yep,5 available as of now


Wow, are they new stock? Where were these hiding?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

stevarad said:


> I just want to say big thank you to Mario, Kotsov, Joecool, Fergfour, Tokareva, Odessa200, Pebe, RedFroggy,979greenwhich, Thewatchdude, to all others friends here who had time to alarm me about availability. I would never achieve this ultimate goal and great success in my life, and while I stand here with this oscar..pardon me, wrong speach...
> 
> Anyway, big thank you dear friends.


A pleasure my friend.


----------



## dfwcowboy

pebe said:


> Wow, are they new stock? Where were these hiding?


My understanding is they are only producing a few at a time. So they should be new stock with full warranty.


----------



## Zany4

One in stock if you hurry...

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


----------



## lorroberty

meanwhile in chistopolcity..

CHISTOPOLCITY AMFIBIA-1967 AMPHIBIA 1967 VOSTOK AUTO AMPHIBIAN 200m WATCH 2415 190476 - ChistopolCity

650$ for an old watch.. pretty sure it is used. No box and documents..
well, they are not going to take my money


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> meanwhile in chistopolcity..
> 
> 650$ for an old watch.. pretty sure it is used. No box and documents..
> well, they are not going to take my money


You've commented on the SS 1967 a few times now in this thread, maybe start a new thread on those?


----------



## cuthbert

I checked on Meranon if a SS 1967 but it appears it´s out of stock again.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> You've commented on the SS 1967 a few times now in this thread, maybe start a new thread on those?


you are right, I probably should! 
but I feel sad to open a thread just to complain the steel version is crazily expensive on an "official" website!


----------



## Fergfour

lorroberty said:


> you are right, I probably should!
> but I feel sad to open a thread just to complain the steel version is crazily expensive on an "official" website!


It is "crazy" to a certain extent but there will always be people willing to pay up for certain discontinued models and if that's what they really desire good for them.

Anyway as this is the bronze thread, I wonder if stevarad paid up for expedited shipping on his


----------



## Fergfour

cuthbert said:


> I checked on Meranon if a SS 1967 but it appears it´s out of stock again.


Those have been sold out for a long time. Lorroberty was commenting on the older SS version for sale on chistopolcity.com


----------



## mariomart

lorroberty said:


> you are right, I probably should!
> but I feel sad to open a thread just to complain the steel version is crazily expensive on an "official" website!


I happen to know someone who has a spare NOS Green 1967 that he is considering selling, however it is located in Australia and the price will be in-line with whatever the trending price is in current auctions, so it will be well over the price from the Meranom listing.

And NO it's not mine, lol.


----------



## 979greenwich

If it's not yours, then it must be from the guy who was selling the frankencompressor not long ago.There cannot be more than 2 Vostok collectors down under.


----------



## pj228

mariomart said:


> I happen to know someone who has a spare NOS Green 1967 that he is considering selling, however it is located in Australia and the price will be in-line with whatever the trending price is in current auctions, so it will be well over the price from the Meranom listing.
> 
> And NO it's not mine, lol.


I wouldn't mind knowing a ballpark figure for which he would consider parting, as I love green-dialled watches. The Neptune SE in green I jumped at as soon as they came back in stock back in 2014 or so.


----------



## Fergfour

pj228 said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing a ballpark figure for which he would consider parting, as I love green-dialled watches. The Neptune SE in green I jumped at as soon as they came back in stock back in 2014 or so.


There's one on watchpatrol.com as well


----------



## stevarad

Fergfour said:


> It is "crazy" to a certain extent but there will always be people willing to pay up for certain discontinued models and if that's what they really desire good for them.
> 
> Anyway as this is the bronze thread, I wonder if stevarad paid up for expedited shipping on his


Unfortunately it is still somewhere in Russia . But I will be calm and patient...Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. Nothing bad will happen with shipment.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

If those who've got these like mesh bracelets?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bronze-C...hash=item2f39199292:m:mNyhI1tQ4FtfnL5YBGAcxuw


----------



## joecool

SuffolkGerryW said:


> If those who've got these like mesh bracelets?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bronze-C...hash=item2f39199292:m:mNyhI1tQ4FtfnL5YBGAcxuw


Or you can just cook a Stainless steel version on a gas hob like I did.... Allows you to get the "vintage look" To your particular taste.


----------



## mariomart

pj228 said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing a ballpark figure for which he would consider parting, as I love green-dialled watches. The Neptune SE in green I jumped at as soon as they came back in stock back in 2014 or so.


I'll ask him and PM you when I know :-! , are you in Australia?


----------



## mariomart

pj228 said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing a ballpark figure for which he would consider parting, as I love green-dialled watches. The Neptune SE in green I jumped at as soon as they came back in stock back in 2014 or so.


I'll ask him and PM you when I know :-! , are you in Australia?


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> I'll ask him and PM you when I know :-! , are you in Australia?


Let me know too please, just out of curiosity. I still haven't unwrapped the blue one and green one that I have because I couldn't decide which one to keep new in the box.


----------



## pebe

tokareva said:


> Let me know too please, just out of curiosity. I still haven't unwrapped the blue one and green one that I have because I couldn't decide which one to keep new in the box.


I stupidly had both the blue and green and sold them both. I would take the green off your hands if you ever think of selling.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

pebe said:


> I stupidly had both the blue and green and sold them both. I would take the green off your hands if you ever think of selling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thank you, I don't really have any interest in selling either, at this point anyway. They are both nice but seem a little bland after you have the bronze, so I wasn't in a big hurry to wear either one. I believe eventually I'll wear the blue one because I like the contrast between the dial and hands of it better than the green. The green one seems to be more desirable however so it seems like a good choice to keep new in the box.


----------



## slava

Wow $650 is a lot for a Russian watch


----------



## tokareva

slava said:


> Wow $650 is a lot for a Russian watch


It is...:-s


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

979greenwich said:


> If it's not yours, then it must be from the guy who was selling the frankencompressor not long ago.There cannot be more than 2 Vostok collectors down under.


Err....make that two and a half, among many other things happen to be called ,I think I may be one of those as well.
No its not me with the green 1967 just got the one bronze at the moment.


----------



## Kye752

979greenwich said:


> If it's not yours, then it must be from the guy who was selling the frankencompressor not long ago.There cannot be more than 2 Vostok collectors down under.


Reckon you'd be wrong since it's my spare watch mario is talking about and i don't have or sell frankens haha


----------



## 979greenwich

Ok, now we've established that there's at least 3 of you down there


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> Thank you, I don't really have any interest in selling either, at this point anyway. They are both nice but seem a little bland after you have the bronze, so I wasn't in a big hurry to wear either one. I believe eventually I'll wear the blue one because I like the contrast between the dial and hands of it better than the green. The green one seems to be more desirable however so it seems like a good choice to keep new in the box.


I'll swop both for a Zlatoust


----------



## slava

tokareva said:


> slava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow $650 is a lot for a Russian watch
> 
> 
> 
> It is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15198309
Click to expand...

Zlatoust watches seem to be real tool watches. Not like Rolex sea dweller or submariner, but real deep diving watches. But I still think at 600-900 it is overpriced. It is design is similar to invicta watches. I mean for $1000 you can get Oris that will let you dive to 300 meters but much dressier and sharper. I guess brutal simplicity really appeals to some of its buyers. Clearly there are lots of fans


----------



## tokareva

slava said:


> Zlatoust watches seem to be real tool watches. Not like Rolex sea dweller or submariner, but real deep diving watches. But I still think at 600-900 it is overpriced. It is design is similar to invicta watches. I mean for $1000 you can get Oris that will let you dive to 300 meters but much dressier and sharper. I guess brutal simplicity really appeals to some of its buyers. Clearly there are lots of fans


If you like Zlatoust you might find this thread interesting

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/another-zlatoust-video-5147837.html


----------



## mariomart

979greenwich said:


> Ok, now we've established that there's at least 3 of you down there


You would be surprised at how many of us there are ;-)


----------



## Bucks

Ha! I'm down under and I have both the green and the bronze '67. Make that 4 of us!


----------



## thewatchadude

slava said:


> ... It is design is similar to invicta watches ...


By the way, it's amazing how Rolex Sub's design is so similar to numerous Chinese watches!


----------



## bva

Don't have the bronze but have one of the 2010 steel reissues. Also down under.


----------



## slava

thewatchadude said:


> By the way said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty funny 🙂
Click to expand...


----------



## slava

Good article about zlatoust watches https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...-enough-your-lie-mr-invicta-432320.html?amp=1


----------



## Kotsov

thewatchadude said:


> By the way, it's amazing how Rolex Sub's design is so similar to numerous Chinese watches!


What were Rolex thinking?


----------



## Kotsov

slava said:


> Good article about zlatoust watches https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...-enough-your-lie-mr-invicta-432320.html?amp=1


Nothing to see here. Nobody should have a Zlatoust except Tokareva and me. Nothing to see here.


----------



## slava

Kotsov said:


> slava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good article about zlatoust watches https://www.google.com/amp/s/forums...-enough-your-lie-mr-invicta-432320.html?amp=1
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here. Nobody should have a Zlatoust except Tokareva and me. Nothing to see here.
Click to expand...

I have a strong feeling you don't have to worry about that ?


----------



## dfwcowboy

thewatchadude said:


> By the way, it's amazing how Rolex Sub's design is so similar to numerous Chinese watches!


Not the first time they have done that.
Vintage "Swiss Fake" Watches - Renaissance Watch Repair


----------



## mariomart

Bronze in stock at the moment

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amphibia-1967-196500.html


----------



## emoci

mariomart said:


> Bronze in stock at the moment


Is there a limit in this bronze model?


----------



## mariomart

emoci said:


> Is there a limit in this bronze model?


Case-back is stamped "XXX/300", so I would say 300


----------



## Ketchup time

How is the patina on these new bronze 67’s? Everyone still happy with their watch? I’ve had this watch in my cart multiple times but never pulled the trigger. Never owned a bronze watch before and not sure if it’s for me. However, looking at Tudors BB bronze has me reevaluating things lol. As a big fan of Vostok, as well as, unusual and limited pieces, now thinking maybe the next time could be the time.


----------



## lorroberty

For me so far the patina has been just becoming darker and reddish. No green so far.

but I do own quite a few watches and I have never been to the sea recently so the watch was not exposed to much!


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0614.JPG
View attachment IMG_0617.JPG
View attachment IMG_0644.JPG
View attachment IMG_0635.JPG


posted 23rd. May , delivered 18th. June. Russia Post cleared customs 31st. May , no update after , until 16th. June at GBLALA


----------



## joecool

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15224761
> View attachment 15224767
> View attachment 15224771
> View attachment 15224773
> 
> 
> posted 23rd. May , delivered 18th. June. Russia Post cleared customs 31st. May , no update after , until 16th. June at GBLALA


Whadaya think? ...... Pretty awesome?


----------



## arktika1148

joecool said:


> Whadaya think? ...... Pretty awesome?


Yep , cool bit of kit. Could have gone for 24mm lugs , would balance better imo , make the case look a little smaller

View attachment IMG_0633.jpg


----------



## jhdscript

This bronzo boctok sounds great !


----------



## stevarad

Ahhhhh...It arrived at serbian customs!!!!
Just a little more waiting..

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy

Hmmmmm .... Just a little more waiting... before the custom officer or the postman gets a free nice new bronze watch ...
We dont really hate you tovarich Stevarad but those 2 dudes do ... a lot !!!


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> Hmmmmm .... Just a little more waiting... before the custom officer or the postman gets a free nice new bronze watch ...
> We dont really hate you tovarich Stevarad but those 2 dudes do ... a lot !!!


Admit it! You really miss me hating around 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!


..details to follow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

The Bronziest Watch on the World arrived!!!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

I feel happy like a kid who got toy he always wanted.

Beautiful reflections as on other 1967 amphibias.


----------



## stevarad

Now.... How to call this mighty watch?

What will be the name of it?

Any suggestions?

Who wants to be godfather?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

And just in time to fill the Nomad / Sergei shaped gap on your wrist


----------



## stevarad

elsoldemayo said:


> And just in time to fill the Nomad / Sergei shaped gap on your wrist


That was my thought also. There is someone above clouds whonis thinking on me 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## pebe

Congrats! Does it live up to your super high expectations? Enjoy it

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Hate you.


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Hate you.


Thank you. I love you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

pebe said:


> Congrats! Does it live up to your super high expectations? Enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


For this first two hours, I am super satisfied 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Congratulations comrade, there really isn't anything like it. You've joined a very exclusive club of owners who have excellent taste in watches. :-! :-d


----------



## mariomart

Oh so happy for you Stevan, Doc Savage approves :-!


----------



## stevarad

Night photo ))

And yes, I am awake at this time and staring in that watch.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> Oh so happy for you Stevan, Doc Savage approves :-!
> 
> View attachment 15245775


Yes, yours has powerful name...what should be mine?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> Yes, yours has powerful name...what should be mine?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Bob ...


----------



## joecool

stevarad said:


> Now.... How to call this mighty watch?
> 
> What will be the name of it?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Who wants to be godfather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"*Talos*" from the Movie Jason and the Argonauts








Just don't open the hatch at the base!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.greekmythology.com/Myths/Creatures/Talos/talos.html.amp


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

stevarad said:


> The Bronziest Watch on the World arrived!!!


Congratulations, been a long wait for you.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Could always call him (her?) 'Collossus' - after the Colossus of Rhodes, the Greek guardian, believe that he was made of bronze.


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Bob ...


Yes - as in Blackadders Bob.


----------



## stevarad

Kotsov said:


> Yes - as in Blackadders Bob.


My first thought was Bob from twin peaks 

But it must be Bob Larkin..

Excellent suggestons, all three...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript

stevarad said:


> Night photo ))
> 
> And yes, I am awake at this time and staring in that watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


the lume is impressionnant !


----------



## RedFroggy

A splendid addition to your collection ... goes straight to the top boys ?
BTW, Did you managed to sleep Comrad Steverad ?
I am very happy for you ;-)


----------



## stevarad

RedFroggy said:


> A splendid addition to your collection ... goes straight to the top boys ?
> BTW, Did you managed to sleep Comrad Steverad ?
> I am very happy for you ;-)


Thank you. I am really  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

stevarad said:


> Now.... How to call this mighty watch?
> 
> What will be the name of it?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Who wants to be godfather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Mine says hello...As for names ,when it was young mine was called oompa , well yours is still orange so it must be Donald of course.


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> yours is still orange so it must be Donald of course.


Wow, I didn't realize that Trump Derangement Syndrome had spread all the way to Australia. :-d


----------



## Kotsov

Confuse-a-cat said:


> View attachment 15248781
> 
> 
> Mine says hello...As for names ,when it was young mine was called oompa , well yours is still orange so it must be Donald of course.


Difficult to Trump that..


----------



## stevarad

Confuse-a-cat said:


> View attachment 15248781
> 
> 
> Mine says hello...As for names ,when it was young mine was called oompa , well yours is still orange so it must be Donald of course.


And last name? 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It seems that I have strong sweat. Patina after two days on wrist.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

stevarad said:


> It seems that I have strong sweat. Patina after two days on wrist.
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


I think it's cake .... ;-)


----------



## stevarad

mariomart said:


> I think it's cake .... ;-)


You now that sweat after 5 pieces of cake...? 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## lorroberty

there are 2 on sale right now!


----------



## Ligavesh

lorroberty said:


> there are 2 on sale right now!


Got the one with the brown/bronze strap


----------



## Ligavesh

Confuse-a-cat said:


> View attachment 15248781
> 
> 
> Mine says hello...As for names ,when it was young mine was called oompa , well yours is still orange so it must be Donald of course.


Nice, could you tell more abot that strap?


----------



## Kotsov

Still seems to be listed if anyone wants one......


----------



## lorroberty

Did anybody get this email?

"Dear Sir,
We just found that some Amphibia 1967 bronze watches came from the factory without a rubber gasket in the winding crown.
We suggest you:
– to check it visually, unscrewing the crown (it can be seen if it’s there or not);
– to ask professional help at your local watchmaker shop;
– or send the watch back (all the postal expenses will be covered).
If you could install the gasket by yourself it will be shipped immediately.
Sorry for inconvenience caused.

Kindest regards,
Dmitry Buyalov."

I ordered in different times 2 of them and now I really don't know what to do! I have no idea how to see a rubber gasket in the crown, it does not really pop out! And so cannot see under it. I don't want to open the caseback and dismantle everything. I am not even sure I will be able to put it back right! Does anybody have pictures showing what I am supposed to see?


----------



## dfwcowboy

lorroberty said:


> Did anybody get this email?
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> We just found that some Amphibia 1967 bronze watches came from the factory without a rubber gasket in the winding crown.
> We suggest you:
> - to check it visually, unscrewing the crown (it can be seen if it's there or not);
> - to ask professional help at your local watchmaker shop;
> - or send the watch back (all the postal expenses will be covered).
> If you could install the gasket by yourself it will be shipped immediately.
> Sorry for inconvenience caused.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Dmitry Buyalov."
> 
> I ordered in different times 2 of them and now I really don't know what to do! I have no idea how to see a rubber gasket in the crown, it does not really pop out! And so cannot see under it. I don't want to open the caseback and dismantle everything. I am not even sure I will be able to put it back right! Does anybody have pictures showing what I am supposed to see?


The gasket is going to be on the crown itself. So you'd need to pop it out into the set position to have any hope of seeing it and even then it's going to be a bit of a challenge. I just told him to ship me a gasket so I'll have one handy when I pop the crown out to check.


----------



## Fergfour

I got the email too. I couldn't really see it clearly without remiving it entirely. I do have a small black oring gasket. I don't know if there should be a single gasket or 2 differnet size gaskets or whatever so I did the same and asked him to send one.


----------



## lorroberty

dfwcowboy said:


> The gasket is going to be on the crown itself. So you'd need to pop it out into the set position to have any hope of seeing it and even then it's going to be a bit of a challenge. I just told him to ship me a gasket so I'll have one handy when I pop the crown out to check.


this is a good advice. Will tell him to send me 2 over then. If I ever open the whole thing.. quite sad though!


----------



## Ligavesh

I got the email, told him to send me the gasket - never installed one myself, but saw plenty of youtube videos 😆


----------



## meranom

Please see attached pictures without the gasket installed (1) and with the gasket installed (2).


----------



## kiwi.bloke

lorroberty said:


> Did anybody get this email?
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> We just found that some Amphibia 1967 bronze watches came from the factory without a rubber gasket in the winding crown.
> We suggest you:
> - to check it visually, unscrewing the crown (it can be seen if it's there or not);
> - to ask professional help at your local watchmaker shop;
> - or send the watch back (all the postal expenses will be covered).
> If you could install the gasket by yourself it will be shipped immediately.
> Sorry for inconvenience caused.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Dmitry Buyalov."
> 
> I ordered in different times 2 of them and now I really don't know what to do! I have no idea how to see a rubber gasket in the crown, it does not really pop out! And so cannot see under it. I don't want to open the caseback and dismantle everything. I am not even sure I will be able to put it back right! Does anybody have pictures showing what I am supposed to see?


Bugger, frustrating quality control.


----------



## lorroberty

Checked mine and seems missing.
in my other vostoks I can see gaskets pretty clearly, but it is also easier to see them because the crowns are less deep. Still, the feeling when closing them is a little different so I decided to ask for the gaskets. Then will face the decision between DIY and watchmaker. 
Not an expert as you can guess, I think the main issue is where to touch to have the stem coming out. It is similar but different for every caliber I think.


----------



## Ligavesh

meranom said:


> Please see attached pictures without the gasket installed (1) and with the gasket installed (2).
> 
> View attachment 15332294
> View attachment 15332293


seems straightforward enough


----------



## mariomart

lorroberty said:


> Checked mine and seems missing.
> in my other vostoks I can see gaskets pretty clearly, but it is also easier to see them because the crowns are less deep. Still, the feeling when closing them is a little different so I decided to ask for the gaskets. Then will face the decision between DIY and watchmaker.
> Not an expert as you can guess, I think the main issue is where to touch to have the stem coming out. It is similar but different for every caliber I think.


You should consider DIY, as long as you have the correct tool to remove the case back and remember to pull out the crown to the time setting position before removing it. There is no reason to remove the actual movement so that minimizes any risk. Just make sure the case back seal is in the proper position before sealing it up again.


----------



## joecool

If you unscrew the crown and pull it out to the time set position then insert a thin mirrored piece of plastic film between the stem tube and crown.... Then use the macro function on your smartphone camera, then you should be able to determine whether the gasket is installed in the crown or not. 
Other than that you should be able to feel some give/compression when screwing the crown home if the gasket is in place.


----------



## stevarad

Is this ok, what do you think?


























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

I think it's okay, Steva - you clearly see the black gasket, otherwise you would've seen metal.


----------



## mariomart

Ligavesh said:


> I think it's okay, Steva - you clearly see the black gasket, otherwise you would've seen metal.


I'm not so sure, there looks to be a deep shadow on the second photo and I can make out threads on the crown wall which to me indicates the gasket is missing.


----------



## Ligavesh

aahhh, **** it


----------



## stevarad

Daylight photos...What do you think?

I am not sure, but I am afraide something is missing.




















































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

It seems to me like there are two part of gasket, and that one is there, second isn't. It's different from both meranom photos.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mariomart

The gasket is missing.


----------



## stevarad

You know that word starting with letter "s"?

Well, at least meranom was fair enough to admit problem, and solve it. I will wait for gasket and give it to my watchmaker to put it in crown properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorroberty

stevarad said:


> Daylight photos...What do you think?
> 
> I am not sure, but I am afraide something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


mine looks exactly the same.

i will try the trick with something reflective, if I ever see something around but to me seeing that "hole" between the stem and the rim means no gasket. In the pictures from Dmitry seems that when the gasket is present the inside of the crown becomes pretty "flat".
Also it is pretty flat in all my other Amphibia.

two additional comments:

how do you manage to take such pictures?! I cannot make it with my phone!
if Mario says missing I trust Mario! he definitely saw a few of them


----------



## joecool

Stevarad, if you're using an Android smartphone you can use this app for macro closeup shots.








I've found it to be quite effective


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Stevarad, if you're using an Android smartphone you can use this app for macro closeup shots.
> View attachment 15334079
> 
> I've found it to be quite effective


Thanks

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

lorroberty said:


> mine looks exactly the same.
> 
> i will try the trick with something reflective, if I ever see something around but to me seeing that "hole" between the stem and the rim means no gasket. In the pictures from Dmitry seems that when the gasket is present the inside of the crown becomes pretty "flat".
> Also it is pretty flat in all my other Amphibia.
> 
> two additional comments:
> 
> how do you manage to take such pictures?! I cannot make it with my phone!
> if Mario says missing I trust Mario! he definitely saw a few of them


I use galaxy note 8, stock photo app, and choose "food photo" option. It is good for close up photos.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad

joecool said:


> Stevarad, if you're using an Android smartphone you can use this app for macro closeup shots.
> View attachment 15334079
> 
> I've found it to be quite effective


Excellent app. Can't stop use it!!!! Even to study my own skin and hairs whel not watchws )))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> Daylight photos...What do you think?
> 
> I am not sure, but I am afraide something is missing.
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Missing ,
normally you cannot see deeper than the corner of the section of stem , this gap around always filled with the gasket so I know from it from all my phibias










yesterday , one1967 was left in stock at meranom.Several times I had a view... klick or not ...forth and back 
In the end of the day IMHO to expensive.


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> Missing ,
> normally you cannot see deeper than the corner of the section of stem , this gap around always filled with the gasket so I know from it from all my phibias
> 
> View attachment 15335307


thanks!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> thanks!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


You have to send it to me ......for .... hmm ...repairing  but by difficulty would take some time


----------



## stevarad

DocTone said:


> You have to send it to me ......for .... hmm ...repairing  but by difficulty would take some time


just couple of decades ?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DocTone

stevarad said:


> just couple of decades ?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Of course ..have ideas to mod it in some ways ..
anyway congrats for this piece !


----------



## Zany4

If mine has a gasket, it seems it's undersized. Feels a little "metal on metal" when fully tightened. Asked to be sent a gasket, but who knows how long it will take to get to the US if not sent by UPS...


----------



## mariomart

Zany4 said:


> If mine has a gasket, it seems it's undersized. Feels a little "metal on metal" when fully tightened. Asked to be sent a gasket, but who knows how long it will take to get to the US if not sent by UPS...


From your pics I would say that I'm 98% certain the gasket is missing.


----------



## DocTone

Zany4 said:


> If mine has a gasket, it seems it's undersized. Feels a little "metal on metal" when fully tightened. Asked to be sent a gasket, but who knows how long it will take to get to the US if not sent by UPS...


Coming from mariomart judgement , I would add the missing 2%


----------



## Zany4

Thanks to all for the input. I can probably fix it myself. Hopefully I won't scratch up the case back too bad and the stem won't fight me in reassembly like it usually does. Once the stem is off just push the gasket over the stem and into the crown until it bottoms out?


----------



## Ligavesh

I have a water damaged 420 Amphibia that I'm using as practice more or less, so I decided to practice getting the gasket from the crown out and in and how it looks with and without... Before I go on, I have to say removing the gasket is not as big of a deal as many are making it to be - the gasket is very tough, I was being rough cause I didn't care about damaging it - and on the other hand I also wanted to test what would it take to damage it - I also used a relatively sharp instrument: pressed tip of sharp tweezers - gasket remained, IMO undamaged.

First (I gotta say there's a lot of rust, and what should look black - the gasket - comes off as brown) the gasket in place:

































Now with the gasket out:

































I posted with and without flash cause it makes the colors very different from the shining of the metal. Anyway, I'm still waiting on my 1967 and a gasket, in case I get the watch like the others without one, too - and I plan to install it myself, I don't see it as that of a big deal.


----------



## DocTone

Zany4 said:


> Thanks to all for the input. I can probably fix it myself. Hopefully I won't scratch up the case back too bad and the stem won't fight me in reassembly like it usually does. Once the stem is off just push the gasket over the stem and into the crown until it bottoms out?


Basically not an issue to do ... Imho low risk to damage something if you a little bit experienced open case , removing stem .. etc

but : for me it's difficult to judge which gasket will fit ..
For Phibias there are some crown types in the race and the gasket ( exspecially ID ) is different

maybe somebody of the 1967 owners is able to give a hint ..or did Meranom sent already gaskets ?

means ,before open ensure about correct spare


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Arrived a few days ago. Rocks on the 1967 Brown Silicone with bronze buckle fitted. The strap is a perfect fit for my large wrist. Would love another one as a spare. Pity they are sold out at Meranon. Don't think I'll ever use the supplied leather. Crown gasket seems to be there, it is small and hard to see. No email in any case from Meranon and given it's was sent only last week they must have checked before sending it out.


----------



## pebe

I am just now realizing that there are 2 versions of the bronze. With numerals and without. I have never noticed this. I just received mine and couldn't tell why it looked different than the one I had a few years ago. I think I'm missing the gasket as well. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao




----------



## Zany4

Meranom has said upon further review after some owners returned their bronze watches that the gasket was already installed in 99% but it’s thinner than standard Amphibia crown gaskets. I placed a recent order For some parts and they thru in some gaskets for free just in case...


----------



## lorroberty

Zany4 said:


> Meranom has said upon further review after some owners returned their bronze watches that the gasket was already installed in 99% but it's thinner than standard Amphibia crown gaskets. I placed a recent order For some parts and they thru in some gaskets for free just in case...


yes, I was hoping to get the gaskets (I own 2 bronze 1967 and I could not see a gasket in any) but I think I will not have them until I make another order from Meranom.. Did anyone get something?


----------



## Fergfour

So is the verdict that meranom won't be sending gaskets to those that requested them? I can't really tell whether mine does or not and haven't bothered to take out the stem to look, I probably should get on that. 
FYI, looks like a bronze popped up in the sales forum. A little cheeky on price but that's what some people do I guess.


----------



## Zany4

I don’t think they’re sending gaskets to everyone since 99% of the ones that were returned for service had gaskets already.

I asked when I placed another new order with Meranom recently, and they did include a free set of gaskets for the bronze with my new order just in case.


----------



## joecool

One available at Meranom as of now! 😀








Vostok Watch Amphibia 1967 196500 minor defects


The first Amphibia watches were made in 1967 in the Chistopol watch factory «Vostok» by order of the Soviet Navy and became a landmark timepiece of that time. Professional sailors, divers and submariners chose Amphibia watches for their simplicity and reliability. The mechanical Amphibia




meranom.com


----------



## Kotsov

joecool said:


> One available at Meranom as of now! 😀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Watch Amphibia 1967 196500 minor defects
> 
> 
> The first Amphibia watches were made in 1967 in the Chistopol watch factory «Vostok» by order of the Soviet Navy and became a landmark timepiece of that time. Professional sailors, divers and submariners chose Amphibia watches for their simplicity and reliability. The mechanical Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com


You would have thought the factory could rectify the scratch on the front of the case without sending it back to China.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Kotsov said:


> You would have thought the factory could rectify the scratch on the front of the case without sending it back to China.


I bought that one. The dent is just barely noticeable and something I could just as easily gotten in the first week of wearing it. I got a nice discount for it.


----------



## Ligavesh

double


----------



## Ligavesh

dfwcowboy said:


> I bought that one. The dent is just barely noticeable and something I could just as easily gotten in the first week of wearing it. I got a nice discount for it.
> View attachment 15453800


Can I get a discount for the lume pip not lining up perfectly with 12 o'clock on mine, but a half a minute before or after?


----------



## Kotsov

dfwcowboy said:


> I bought that one. The dent is just barely noticeable and something I could just as easily gotten in the first week of wearing it. I got a nice discount for it.
> View attachment 15453800


I thought it was just posted on the Meranom site a few minutes ago. How did you get it so quickly?


----------



## joecool

The scratch appears to be on the steel back, and it's pretty minimal. 
Anyhoo, someone's bought it now


Kotsov said:


> You would have thought the factory could rectify the scratch on the front of the case without sending it back to China.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Kotsov said:


> I thought it was just posted on the Meranom site a few minutes ago. How did you get it so quickly?


I just saw the price and assumed it was the one I got.
New Bronze 1967 Vostok Amphibia 2018/2019 Edition


----------



## Ligavesh

I got an email notification from meranom, lol. I was a little tempted - I thought what could a small error be, probably nothing - but already having the same one, and having bought so many watches lately, I decided to let it go.


----------



## EBasil

It was me! Very happy.


----------



## lorroberty

Hi all! seems that a new model is coming! Bronze with green dial!


----------



## mariomart

lorroberty said:


> Hi all! seems that a new model is coming! Bronze with green dial!


Thanks, do you have a source you can link to for this info?


----------



## Fergfour

It's true per Dmitry. Possibly 10-20 available early June.


----------



## Fergfour

instagram


----------



## thewatchadude

I've been able to stay within predefined budget so far this year. This one is going to kill my newly acquired discipline...


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> instagram
> 
> View attachment 15891722


exactly! this is my source! from other instagram pics it seems it will be in 800 pieces.
I do like it but I will pass on this. I have the "old" bronze with the same dial and a steel one with the "panerai"; I think it is better for me to avoid having "same" watch over and over..


----------



## lorroberty

Many more options


----------



## Ligavesh

lorroberty said:


> View attachment 15892471
> Many more options


Ooh, I wanted to pass on this, but I might go for the green dial with numbers, as I have the steel blue numbers one and the black with plain indeces. Or the blue sunburst with plain indeces, that looks sweet, too.

Time to secure funds and check meranom.com every hour or so, I guess.


----------



## Rista

So only bronze, no word on new steel models?


----------



## Fergfour

My instagram skills are lacking and I only see the first 3 with baton indicies 
Anyway, it's choice overload here so choosing will be difficult. Since I have blue and green dials already maybe I'd go with the middle color, is brown sunburst?


----------



## elsoldemayo

I've been hankering after a blue dialed 1967 every time someone posts a pic on here so may have to scratch that itch.


----------



## lorroberty

Fergfour said:


> My instagram skills are lacking and I only see the first 3 with baton indicies
> Anyway, it's choice overload here so choosing will be difficult. Since I have blue and green dials already maybe I'd go with the middle color, is brown sunburst?


dmitry says it is grey/black


----------



## Ligavesh

Better pics from fb:


----------



## Fergfour

THey all look great. I think I need to go with the middle option simply because it's different than any existing 67 dial color.


----------



## Kotsov

I can't get excited about these tbh.


----------



## Atlantia

I like these a lot....
But I can't see justification for the price?
A standard 090 classic Amphibia is about £50 on Meranom.
But a copper coloured version with some upgrades is six times the price?
Glass crystal and sandwich dial, super luminova and paddle hands... All nice! Very nice.
But six times the price of a basic 090?


----------



## Millones

Atlantia said:


> I like these a lot....
> But I can't see justification for the price?
> A standard 090 classic Amphibia is about £50 on Meranom.
> But a copper coloured version with some upgrades is six times the price?
> Glass crystal and sandwich dial, super luminova and paddle hands... All nice! Very nice.
> But six times the price of a basic 090?


He knows all copper watches are going to be sold. Even if prices were higher.


----------



## Fergfour

Ll


Atlantia said:


> I like these a lot....
> But I can't see justification for the price?
> A standard 090 classic Amphibia is about £50 on Meranom.
> But a copper coloured version with some upgrades is six times the price?
> Glass crystal and sandwich dial, super luminova and paddle hands... All nice! Very nice.
> But six times the price of a basic 090?


We love our $100 Vostoks, they make us happy, they're capable, why should we need to spend more? Let's face it Vostok's are an anomaly, it's like they're stuck in a time warp or something how affordable they are. Then we see other Vostok's that are 4x the cost and we're puzzled. It is weird in a way. Can you name any other brand that sells $100 divers as well as $400 divers? If there are any it'd be interesting to compare them.

I just think of 1967's differently. I see them as playing in the non-Russian microbrand diver space. Put a 1967 in a pile of microbrand diver's in the $400 ish price range, any brand with a Seiko movement say. The 1967 would fit right in. I don't balk at the price of a Helm Vanuatu or a Draken Tugela for example. They are incredible values and incredibly well made watches for what you pay. I feel the same way about 1967's.
Put a 67 with some Seiko, Citizen, Orient watch in the $400 price range. The 67 might even feel better lol.
I've owned dozens of micro's and big brand dive watches and honestly feel the 67 holds it's own, and has a little more style at that.


----------



## Ligavesh

Atlantia said:


> I like these a lot....
> But I can't see justification for the price?
> A standard 090 classic Amphibia is about £50 on Meranom.
> But a copper coloured version with some upgrades is six times the price?
> Glass crystal and sandwich dial, super luminova and paddle hands... All nice! Very nice.
> But six times the price of a basic 090?


Glass is sapphire.


----------



## Fergfour

Followup comment regarding the price justification, another factor is rarity. There were a set amount of 1967's made for the 40th, 50th, etc, and no more will ever be made. So if you want one it's not just a matter of waiting for it to become available again on Meranom. When (if) one ever comes up for sale, you'll have to battle it out with other collectors. There's a 40th 1967 on EB as we speak. Bidding is already over $600 with shipping and there's almost 2 days left.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I don't own one of these but I agree with all the reasons given to justify the price, especially since they rise in value so well.

Deeper brush lines would be great. They seem too subtle, but perhaps it is only the photos 
.


----------



## Fergfour

The brush lines on the previous bronzes are fairly deep. Unless this new batch is different, the pics of the new models do not accurately depict the radial brush lines.


----------



## Atlantia

Ligavesh said:


> Glass is sapphire.


You're right of course and I do like the idea of an amphibia with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Atlantia

Fergfour said:


> Followup comment regarding the price justification, another factor is rarity. There were a set amount of 1967's made for the 40th, 50th, etc, and no more will ever be made. So if you want one it's not just a matter of waiting for it to become available again on Meranom. When (if) one ever comes up for sale, you'll have to battle it out with other collectors. There's a 40th 1967 on EB as we speak. Bidding is already over $600 with shipping and there's almost 2 days left.


I found your previous argument more persuasive for my own tastes. I know it doesn't really make much sense in reality, but when we get into limited edition rarity and re-sale values in the collectors market, (for me) too much 'capitalism' would spoil my enjoyment of it.


----------



## Fergfour

Atlantia said:


> I found your previous argument more persuasive for my own tastes. I know it doesn't really make much sense in reality, but when we get into limited edition rarity and re-sale values in the collectors market, (for me) too much 'capitalism' would spoil my enjoyment of it.


Not one thing spoils my enjoyment of 67's. Whenever I wear one I enjoy it for what it is. A big, solid, great looking watch. Whatever number happens to be engraved on the caseback means nothing to me when I'm admiring it's good looks all day. I actually sold part of my 67 collection not too long ago. I missed them so much I bought the same models back again.

I'd really love to have some restraint for once in my life and not buy any of the new bronzes. We'll see.

Interestingly enough there's now a 2nd 40th on EB. I guess he saw the crazy bidding on the first one and figured it's time to cash in. Personally I think 600 is ridiculous.


----------



## Rista

I don't think 600 is all that ridiculous. We're used to Vostok being very cheap so these prices at first are a bit hard to swallow but I'm convinced if you compare the 1967 to another $400 watch it would hold up on its own pretty well. As with everything prices go up for more rare items. There was a Vostok Pripyat sold for around $600 which _does_ sound ridiculous but thinking about it, I wouldn't sell mine even for that if I can't get another one.


----------



## Fergfour

Rista said:


> I don't think 600 is all that ridiculous. We're used to Vostok being very cheap so these prices at first are a bit hard to swallow but I'm convinced if you compare the 1967 to another $400 watch it would hold up on its own pretty well. As with everything prices go up for more rare items. There was a Vostok Pripyat sold for around $600 which _does_ sound ridiculous but thinking about it, I wouldn't sell mine even for that if I can't get another one.


No argument from me that they hold up against other watches. Brand new bronzes were sold by meranom somewhat recently for $425-ish. $600 for a 40th is pushing the limit for me personally. They made 1967 of them, they are less rare than the 50th's. I won't ridicule anyone for spending what's required to attain one though. I get it.

I will say $600 for a Pripyat is ridiculous though, that'd be like selling a bronze for $1600. Would you say $300 for a Pripyat is fair?


----------



## Rista

Fergfour said:


> No argument from me that they hold up against other watches. Brand new bronzes were sold by meranom somewhat recently for $425-ish. $600 for a 40th is pushing the limit for me personally. They made 1967 of them, they are less rare than the 50th's. I won't ridicule anyone for spending what's required to attain one though. I get it.
> 
> I will say $600 for a Pripyat is ridiculous though, that'd be like selling a bronze for $1600. Would you say $300 for a Pripyat is fair?


From what I've seen they sell pretty quickly for $300. More than fair IMO considering it's limited to 200 pieces and cost, what, $200 originally? A friend of mine really wanted one and was prepared to pay up to $500. Ended up finding it for $350.


----------



## Bucks

The thing with the limited editions is that they are exclusive and rare. And they represent a cultural/political system of a bygone era. You can buy one and it doesn't matter how much money someone has, if none are for sale you can't obtain it. I like that about them. I have two. I will most likely never run into anyone wearing one. In my opinion they will only ever increase in price. And they are several levels above a regular Vostok and equivalent to a Seiko Sumo in every aspect except movement. And I have expensive watches, believe me, the '67s are worth it.


----------



## Fergfour

Bucks said:


> &#8230;equivalent to a Seiko Sumo in every aspect except movement. And I have expensive watches, believe me, the '67s are worth it.


One could even say the movements are comparable, at least from the viewpoint that both are made in-house ?


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Better pics from fb:
> 
> View attachment 15893075
> 
> 
> View attachment 15893077


How do I get on the list for one of these? I don't have one yet and I want one with the numbers (green if possible). Of course that seems to be the most popular one...

How do I try to get one? Is it just a matter of waiting for it to appear on meranom and then being the fastest?


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> How do I get on the list for one of these? I don't have one yet and I want one with the numbers (green if possible). Of course that seems to be the most popular one...
> How do I try to get one? Is it just a matter of waiting for it to appear on meranom and then being the fastest?


Basically yes. It's possible there aren't as many potential buyers for $400+ Vostok's as there are for $150 Vostok's, but that's counteracted by how few of them will be available initially. Dmitry said maybe 10-20 at first but I don't know if that's 10-20 per version or in total. Then if you miss out it's a matter of waiting for the next batch, possibly signing up to be notified. In my experience signing up to be notified never helped for the super popular models.


----------



## [email protected]

Fergfour said:


> Basically yes. It's possible there aren't as many potential buyers for $400+ Vostok's as there are for $150 Vostok's, but that's counteracted by how few of them will be available initially. Dmitry said maybe 10-20 at first but I don't know if that's 10-20 per version or in total. Then if you miss out it's a matter of waiting for the next batch, possibly signing up to be notified. In my experience signing up to be notified never helped for the super popular models.


Yeah, I've signed up for the three bronze 1967s listed on the site for about 9 months and I've never received a notification. (But I really want one with the numbers, which these don't have anyway.)

Do we at least have a timeframe for when these will be available so I will know when to start refreshing my browser?


----------



## Ligavesh

Well I might sit this one out, as I'm chasing another one of my passions outside of Russian watches - a couple of Glashütte Spezimatic models - which seems very pricey - so there you go, a little less competition


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I've signed up for the three bronze 1967s listed on the site for about 9 months and I've never received a notification. (But I really want one with the numbers, which these don't have anyway.)
> 
> Do we at least have a timeframe for when these will be available so I will know when to start refreshing my browser?


You won't get a notification on those - they don't make them any more. The only chance would be if someone would return his for whatever reason. The second question - yeah, just check meranom whenever you can.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Fergfour said:


> In my experience signing up to be notified never helped for the super popular models.


.
Do a few palms need to be 'greased' ?? 
.


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> You won't get a notification on those - they don't make them any more. The only chance would be if someone would return his for whatever reason. The second question - yeah, just check meranom whenever you can.


Hey, I was told back then that they still pop up from time to time, which is why I registered. But I guess nobody has returned one in the last 9 months.

So, when they do go on sale, how long will I have before they sell out? Minutes? Hours? Or will it take a day or two and I'll hopefully find out that they went on sale in time by checking this thread?


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I was told back then that they still pop up from time to time, which is why I registered. But I guess nobody has returned one in the last 9 months.
> 
> So, when they do go on sale, how long will I have before they sell out? Minutes? Hours? Or will it take a day or two and I'll hopefully find out that they went on sale in time by checking this thread?


Last time, I think they sold in batches of a few examples - I got one of the last ones I think.


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> So, when they do go on sale, how long will I have before they sell out? Minutes? Hours? Or will it take a day or two and I'll hopefully find out that they went on sale in time by checking this thread?


No one can answer these questions with any certainty. Check Meranom every day, hope people don't want to spend $400-450 on a Vostok, hope you see it in time, hope there are a large number available, etc. If you miss out, wait, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> No one can answer these questions with any certainty. Check Meranom every day, hope people don't want to spend $400-450 on a Vostok, hope you see it in time, hope there are a large number available, etc. If you miss out, wait, rinse, repeat.


Or get a Zlatoust before the opportunity goes


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Last time, I think they sold in batches of a few examples - I got one of the last ones I think.


And, please, for the last batch, did it sell out in minutes, hours, days?



Kotsov said:


> Or get a Zlatoust before the opportunity goes


Well, I've already paid and am on that list.


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> And, please, for the last batch, did it sell out in minutes, hours, days?
> 
> Well, I've already paid and am on that list.


Splendid


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> And, please, for the last batch, did it sell out in minutes, hours, days?


Tbh, I don't recall exactly; the thing is, that model was already out - just not in stock - and I was subscribed for a notification when it would be available; when the email came, I went right ahead and bought it. I'm not sure how many examples were there (maybe three?), but I think they sold out the same day, but not in minutes. With these new models, you can't (still) subscribe, they aren't out on the website yet...


----------



## [email protected]

Well, the watches are listed on the Meranom site now, but they're out of stock. At least I've signed up for notifications now.

How long ago were they added, and how quickly did they sell out?


----------



## elsoldemayo

There's no price listed so I don't think any were sold, they're just added to the site in preparation for selling. Other out of stock watches have the price listed.


----------



## Fergfour

By the way, the one that isn't green or blue is a gray/graphite shade. Google Pantone 425C. Based on previous pics I was thinking it was a brownish color. Not sure what I think of a gray dial in a bronze case.


----------



## 1386paul

[email protected] said:


> Well, the watches are listed on the Meranom site now, but they're out of stock. At least I've signed up for notifications now.
> 
> How long ago were they added, and how quickly did they sell out?


None have been listed the web page was updated 2 days ago in preparation for the release, I think early June was mentioned.


----------



## mariomart

As an owner of the first Bronze release on the "actual" 1967 50th anniversary I'm happy to give these ones a miss. I do really like the dial colour choices and if I was to change my mind and purchase one I would definitely have the Grey dial as first choice.


----------



## 1386paul

mariomart said:


> As an owner of the first Bronze release on the "actual" 1967 50th anniversary I'm happy to give these ones a miss. I do really like the dial colour choices and if I was to change my mind and purchase one I would definitely have the Grey dial as first choice.


I'm with you on this one as well Mario, I've got 5 variations and these new releases don't offer anything new besides the dial colours.


----------



## Fergfour

If I didn't have any 67's and I liked the look, I would jump on one. As much as I LOVE 67's I just don't see the point in getting another bronze when I already the previous two. I mean, I suppose I could say that about all my other Vostok's too in a way. At this moment I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a green 020678 instead.


----------



## Ketchup time

For the members who own a bronze 67 already, how do they age?


----------



## Fergfour

Ketchup time said:


> For the members who own a bronze 67 already, how do they age?


What do you mean, how does the patina change? It doesnt take long to go from a bright bronze to a more dull tone, a few months maybe. I'd imagine it depends on weather conditions, water exposure, etc. I'm fairly careful with my watches so I can't speak much for how easily they scratch compared to SS. I have a scratch here and there but to me a bronze with some patina and wear just looks good.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Ketchup time said:


> For the members who own a bronze 67 already, how do they age?


The same as any other CuSn8 bronze watch, which is the most popular recipe for bronze watches. Where and how you wear it makes the biggest difference.


----------



## Ketchup time

Fergfour said:


> What do you mean, how does the patina change? It doesnt take long to go from a bright bronze to a more dull tone, a few months maybe. I'd imagine it depends on weather conditions, water exposure, etc. I'm fairly careful with my watches so I can't speak much for how easily they scratch compared to SS. I have a scratch here and there but to me a bronze with some patina and wear just looks good.


I'm referring to the patina. I've never owned a bronze watch but it seems that some brands patina quicker then others (etc Tudor). Curious as to Vostok. I understand how activities, climate etc affect the change. With regular wear will their be growing green cortification! Lol


----------



## dfwcowboy

Ketchup time said:


> I'm referring to the patina. I've never owned a bronze watch but it seems that some brands patina quicker then others (etc Tudor). Curious as to Vostok. I understand how activities, climate etc affect the change. With regular wear will their be growing green cortification! Lol


It might turn green depending on your body chemistry, humidity, etc. Most will not at least over the course of many months if not years. Assuming you leave it on the original leather strap and don't take it into the ocean, it may take longer than others. Generally they just darken with time which is a reversible process. Some will force a patina on their watch and there's all sorts of methods.


----------



## Ketchup time

dfwcowboy said:


> It might turn green depending on your body chemistry, humidity, etc. Most will not at least over the course of many months if not years. Assuming you leave it on the original leather strap and don't take it into the ocean, it may take longer than others. Generally they just darken with time which is a reversible process. Some will force a patina on their watch and there's all sorts of methods.


Thanks! I'm both fascinated and confused about this strange, new to me, alloy for watches ?


----------



## thewatchadude

I bougt the initial four 1967s, and will buy one of these new bronzos if I can, but certainly not all of them. It looks like the 1967 has become a product line of its own, rather than an exceptional, anniversary product. So in my view the true commemorative 1967s are the 2 made for the 40 years of the creation of the Amphibia--which I don't have unfortunately.


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> I bougt the initial four 1967s, and will buy one of these new bronzos if I can, but certainly not all of them. It looks like the 1967 has become a product line of its own, rather than an exceptional, anniversary product. So in my view the true commemorative 1967s are the 2 made for the 40 years of the creation of the Amphibia--which I don't have unfortunately.


I don't understand when you say you bought the initial four 1967's, but then said you don't have the 40th's? Did you have them and sell them?


----------



## Ligavesh

I also don't feely too excited about these, don't know why... Of course, I have the previous bronze 1967... I also have the steel numbers blue dial one... logically I should go for the green numbers, or maybe the green no-numbers one, but I don't know... Maybe if Dimitriy himself convinces me that this one will have the lume pip aligning perfectly with the 12 - then I'd probably buy it.

Btw, is it just me, or is the dial surface and the color a bit different on the numbers dials and the no-numbers dials? The no-numbers dials seem to have a more 'grainy' texture and have a bit of a gray tone to their color, they aren't so shiny - personally, they look more appealing to me. If I didn't have the previous model, I would probably get one - but now? I don't know, I'm thinking better getting an old Glashütte Spezimatic or Spezichron, or that one vintage Casio I'd been looking at...


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> I also don't feely too excited about these, don't know why... Of course, I have the previous bronze 1967... I also have the steel numbers blue dial one... logically I should go for the green numbers, or maybe the green no-numbers one, but I don't know... Maybe if Dimitriy himself convinces me that this one will have the lume pip aligning perfectly with the 12 - then I'd probably buy it.
> 
> Btw, is it just me, or is the dial surface and the color a bit different on the numbers dials and the no-numbers dials? The no-numbers dials seem to have a more 'grainy' texture and have a bit of a gray tone to their color, they aren't so shiny - personally, they look more appealing to me. If I didn't have the previous model, I would probably get one - but now? I don't know, I'm thinking better getting an old Glashütte Spezimatic or Spezichron, or that one vintage Casio I'd been looking at...


I'm one of the people who doesn't have one yet, and the green dial with the numbers looks marvelous to me. It's like this new batch is being released just for me; I hope I can grab one.


----------



## thewatchadude

Fergfour said:


> I don't understand when you say you bought the initial four 1967's, but then said you don't have the 40th's? Did you have them and sell them?


I was referring to the two bronze and the two SS ones. To me these are variations of the same model, while the 40ths are just a different model. I think I read somewhere they are actually Russian products, while the 50ths (or the 1967 line as I ses them) are largely Chinese. Not critizing it, just mentioning it to highlight these are two different products.


----------



## [email protected]

thewatchadude said:


> I was referring to the two bronze and the two SS ones. To me these are variations of the same model, while the 40ths are just a different model. I think I read somewhere they are actually Russian products, while the 50ths (or the 1967 line as I ses them) are largely Chinese. Not critizing it, just mentioning it to highlight these are two different products.


Do they not say they're made in Russia on the dial?


----------



## Ligavesh

[email protected] said:


> I'm one of the people who doesn't have one yet, and the green dial with the numbers looks marvelous to me. It's like this new batch is being released just for me; I hope I can grab one.


Hope you get it, I'm still thinking about it. By the way, why have I written 'Casio'? I meant a vintage Citizen.


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> I was referring to the two bronze and the two SS ones. To me these are variations of the same model, while the 40ths are just a different model. I think I read somewhere they are actually Russian products, while the 50ths (or the 1967 line as I ses them) are largely Chinese. Not critizing it, just mentioning it to highlight these are two different products.


 I read "initial 1967's" and since the 40th's came first that's what I was thinking. I think I get where you're coming from. All this talk about 1967's , I think I need to go check in on them now lol


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> Hope you get it, I'm still thinking about it. By the way, why have I written 'Casio'? I meant a vintage Citizen.


Well, I know the G-Shock has its fans.


----------



## lorroberty

Regarding new models I don’t like the sunray dial on bronze too much. Bronze has this muted tone which I think doesn’t match the sunray shine too well.
On all my other bronze watches the dial has some sort of texture


----------



## borgil

Price has been updated. It is 37000 rubles or $499. So for once slightly cheaper in USD.


----------



## thewatchadude

For context, first bronzo in 2017 was USD385, 2nd one in 2018 was USD449.


----------



## Rista

How come some are $449 and some $499?


----------



## borgil

Rista said:


> How come some are $449 and some $499?


You are right, that is strange especially since they are all 37000 rubles.


----------



## borgil

In stock now.


----------



## [email protected]

The green dial that I wanted ALREADY sold out.


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> For context, first bronzo in 2017 was USD385, 2nd one in 2018 was USD449.


I got the 2nd bronze about a year ago for about 399 according to my Meranom order history.


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> The green dial that I wanted ALREADY sold out.


Not surprised as they said they have very small numbers of them available for the launch. I was told perhaps as few as 10-20 due to factory limitations. All you can do is sign up and wait for the next batch, whenever that might be.


----------



## elsoldemayo

I had one in my basket but you can only select DHL or UPS which 100% means being charged customs and taxes so no longer worth it. A $500 watch is suddenly about $750. Do Meranom not do standard post anymore?


----------



## [email protected]

Fergfour said:


> Not surprised as they said they have very small numbers of them available for the launch. I was told perhaps as few as 10-20 due to factory limitations. All you can do is sign up and wait for the next batch, whenever that might be.


10-20 of each dial or 10-20 total?


----------



## Fergfour

First of all, holy cow that customs and taxes is 250. I don't blame you for backing out, that really stinks.

As far as #'s for sale, I was told via whatsapp "It will be sold in small batches, something like 10-20 pieces at once". I'm thinking total.


----------



## Ligavesh

Wish they made a video of the watches like they have of other models, I'd need to see how those colors look live.


----------



## [email protected]

Fergfour said:


> First of all, holy cow that customs and taxes is 250. I don't blame you for backing out, that really stinks.
> 
> As far as #'s for sale, I was told via whatsapp "It will be sold in small batches, something like 10-20 pieces at once". I'm thinking total.


I don't suppose we have an idea how long it is between batches?

I did manage to get one of the blue dial with numbers before it sold out, although the green is still the one I'm really after. (If I can get a green one, then maybe I'll use the blue for a watch trade somewhere down the line. But at least I grabbed a blue one.)

Today's a holiday in the USA, so I'm lucky I was off work when these went on sale. If we can at least guess how long it is between batches, maybe I'd have a fighting chance of catching a future batch on sale.


----------



## Fergfour

[email protected] said:


> I don't suppose we have an idea how long it is between batches?


You'll come to learn that Meranom works in mysterious ways. No one knows for sure when a given model will pop up for sale or what their plans are specifically. 
The blue is nice!


----------



## mariomart

[email protected] said:


> I don't suppose we have an idea how long it is between batches?
> 
> I did manage to get one of the blue dial with numbers before it sold out, although the green is still the one I'm really after. (If I can get a green one, then maybe I'll use the blue for a watch trade somewhere down the line. But at least I grabbed a blue one.)
> 
> Today's a holiday in the USA, so I'm lucky I was off work when these went on sale. If we can at least guess how long it is between batches, maybe I'd have a fighting chance of catching a future batch on sale.


I just noticed the Green is showing as available right now.


----------



## Fergfour

Just green and gray with no numbers remain.


----------



## thewatchadude

Fergfour said:


> I got the 2nd bronze about a year ago for about 399 according to my Meranom order history.


Lucky you. They sold it to you at a better price than they did it to me.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Fergfour said:


> First of all, holy cow that customs and taxes is 250. I don't blame you for backing out, that really stinks.
> 
> As far as #'s for sale, I was told via whatsapp "It will be sold in small batches, something like 10-20 pieces at once". I'm thinking total.


It's not necessarily that way, especially shipping to the US. DHL sends you the customs form to fill out yourself and if you just happen to put 95% of the watches value on the movement (not sayin' you should, but you could), you wind up paying about $50 on a $2500 watch because a flat fee is charged for the movement while the case and strap are valued on a percentage basis.


----------



## borgil

All models appear to have been restocked except for the green with numbers.


----------



## Fergfour

borgil said:


> All models appear to have been restocked except for the green with numbers.


No gray with numbers either. I suspect the 3-6-9-12 will sell out first. 
One thing I did notice was I had one of them set up in my "Wait List" yet I didn't receive an email. I checked my blocked addresses and my spam folder, nothing. Do I need it in my "Wish List" also in order to receive an email?


----------



## [email protected]

Fergfour said:


> No gray with numbers either. I suspect the 3-6-9-12 will sell out first.
> One thing I did notice was I had one of them set up in my "Wait List" yet I didn't receive an email. I checked my blocked addresses and my spam folder, nothing. Do I need it in my "Wish List" also in order to receive an email?


The gray with numbers WAS in stock about an hour ago; I saw it. But the green with numbers was not in stock. I wonder if the green with numbers sold out that quickly again or if they haven't restocked it yet.

Yesterday, I actually had the green with numbers in my shopping cart, then when I went to pay, it was out of stock. I literally missed it by seconds.


----------



## Rista

I had them all in my wait list but only got notification for one, lol. I think I'm going to pass on this batch at least. $635 with taxes isn't exactly cheap and I'm not really sure I want a bronze 1967. Would much prefer some new steel models.


----------



## elsoldemayo

I emailed Meranom and these can only be delivered using DHL or UPS. Shame but that's me out.


----------



## Rista

Just noticed that as well. That makes it $678 with taxes for me. I'm definitely out.


----------



## Ligavesh

A bronze San Martin for ca. 150 € from Ali (with an infinitely better bezel action than Vostok's, hacking Seiko NH35), custom dial of your choice (I bought a mokume gane one for abot 60 €, plus an appropriate chapter ring 20-30 €)... yeah, yeah, it doesn't have the 'Name', but still, difficult to justify +600$ - especially when you already have one bronze 1967...


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> A bronze San Martin for ca. 150 € from Ali (with an infinitely better bezel action than Vostok's, hacking Seiko NH35)


You don't like the bezel action on the bronze 67's? It's pretty good imo, not sure how you can get infinitely better. Honestly I wish standard Vostok's could be made with a similar bezel action.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> You don't like the bezel action on the bronze 67's? It's pretty good imo, not sure how you can get infinitely better. Honestly I wish standard Vostok's could be made with a similar bezel action.


Have you compared it with a San Martin's one? For one, the lume pip aligns perfectly with the 12. No backplay _at all_. Maybe you could argue that the SM's would be easier to accidentaly move (counterclockwise, it's of course unidirectional) cause the action is so smooth, but that's about it. 1967's bezel is okay, SM's is better.


----------



## borgil

Fergfour said:


> No gray with numbers either. I suspect the 3-6-9-12 will sell out first.
> One thing I did notice was I had one of them set up in my "Wait List" yet I didn't receive an email. I checked my blocked addresses and my spam folder, nothing. Do I need it in my "Wish List" also in order to receive an email?


From my experience the wait list is enough, but it may be too slow to react or possibly act as a queue (notify a limited number of people in the order they placed the particular watch in their wait list).


----------



## thewatchadude

Bought one. Going to be my most expensive watch. I like Russian watches because they're funny and cheap. This one starts to be a serious watch, and it's not cheap.

Also have the firm intention to respect my watch budget this year, so watches for me will mostly be on the internet for the next few months.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Have you compared it with a San Martin's one? For one, the lume pip aligns perfectly with the 12. No backplay _at all_. Maybe you could argue that the SM's would be easier to accidentaly move (counterclockwise, it's of course unidirectional) cause the action is so smooth, but that's about it. 1967's bezel is okay, SM's is better.


Not saying the 67 is better, just was curious when you said it's "infinitely" better. All I can say is I like the 67 bezels (40th, 50th, bronze) better than standard Vostoks.


----------



## Fergfour

borgil said:


> From my experience the wait list enough, but it may be too slow to react or possibly act as a queue (notify a limited number of people in the order they placed the particular watch in their wait list).


I think you're right, there might be a queue involved also.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> Not saying the 67 is better, just was curious when you said it's "infinitely" better. All I can say is I like the 67 bezels (40th, 50th, bronze) better than standard Vostoks.


Yeah, maybe "infinitely" is too strong of a word - let's say, "significantly" better?


----------



## thewatchadude

Nice surprise today!

It was supposed to arrive on the 14th and be delivered at a delivery point but arrived straight to my home a week ahead of schedule. Also no custom tax to pay despite the DHL delivery and the fact that the content is clearly stated on the package.










Note that the WUS discount does not apply to the watch, though it appplied to the few parts I bought together. Also there's usually a small sheet of paper with the order recap included in the package, but not this time.


----------



## thewatchadude

Trying to compare the green dials of the bronze and steel 1967s. The bronze one seems to be significantly darker. I admit my poor photograph skills do not help in the comparison.










It would be interesting if someone could compare the bronze and steel green 3-6-9-12 dials.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's the blue dial with the glowing lume.


----------



## vintorez

Both of these are currently available. Is the one on the right from a different series?


----------



## Ligavesh

vintorez said:


> Both of these are currently available. Is the one on the right from a different series?
> 
> View attachment 15930342


That's from the last (previous) series, the one I have - maybe they had some spare dials left and decided to make some more examples of it?

PS. Or maybe they put the wrong picture accidentaly, cause to me it shows this one now:


----------



## [email protected]

Ligavesh said:


> That's from the last (previous) series, the one I have - maybe they had some spare dials left and decided to make some more examples of it?
> 
> PS. Or maybe they put the wrong picture accidentaly, cause to me it shows this one now:


Interesting that it has a different strap.


----------



## [email protected]

I'll tell you what: I love this watch. I've been wearing it exclusively since I received it (I need to break in that thick, leather strap). The blue dial looks better in person than the pictures (where it's hard to distinguish from the dark gray).

I'm curious how the green dial looks in person for those who received that version.


----------



## thewatchadude

The green dial is very dark, much more than the 3-6-9-12 green dial of the steel edition. Sometimes it looks like the color is not uniform with the bottom of the dial looking darker than the top part, but it's just a light effect.
I don't wear it yet because I want to put it on a Brady sailcloth strap that I still need to order. Also, the watch arrived with existing patina that I want to take out so it grows with "my" patina...


----------



## Bucks

Has anyone compared the original 1967 limited releases to these newer versions? I have one of the stainless steel green versions and it has a tiny rubber seal. First time I went swimming with it water got in. I sent it back to Meranom for repair. Boy was I disappointed. I haven't swum with it since. When I got it back I had a good look inside at the construction. I got the second release bronze limited edition and there was a clash of the hands- darn thing wouldn't work. This I fixed myself. Again I was disappointed as I had paid $700Aud for this watch. Anyway, the point of my comment is I've had both of these watches disassembled and the construction of my bronze 1967 is significantly superior to the original release green stainless steel '67. The rubber seal is much thicker and the way the movement is attached to the case is solid- this is truely a watch that will last and I can see it's constructed well. I've been swimming with the bronze with no problems. Are the new bronze editions the same?


----------



## [email protected]

The blue dial with numbers is back in stock (for now).


----------



## Rista

A friend of mine got the blue one like 10 hours ago and it still says "1 in stock". Lol, nice tricks by Dmitry.


----------



## tokareva

Well I tried to buy one but for some reason they aren't accepting PayPal, instead there is some kind of tinkoff bank place and it wouldn't accept discover card or my Visa debit card. Anybody know what's going on with this? 🙄

How is everybody paying?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Well I tried to buy one but for some reason they aren't accepting PayPal, instead there is some kind of tinkoff bank place and it wouldn't accept discover card or my Visa debit card. Anybody know what's going on with this? 🙄
> 
> How is everybody paying?


Paypal option appears if paying in RUB.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Paypal option appears if paying in RUB.


Thank you comrade Taike, I changed it to rubles and the PayPal option appeared.😀
Then after all of the shipping and other fees the total cost came to $552 😮 😒

I don't think I would be able to enjoy the watch for that amount, so I have to think about it.🤔


----------



## jpmelville

Rista said:


> A friend of mine got the blue one like 10 hours ago and it still says "1 in stock". Lol, nice tricks by Dmitry.


I bought mine 2 hrs ago. After that "out of stock" .

Had to pull the trigger as my original 1967 I mistakenly left with my ex. when she was not my ex. and promised to get it with her when she would return to me. Never came back. *****. Now it's very hard to get original 1967 1st re-issue with tank bracelet. Movement was finished, but I have 2015 in stock in my cupboard.

I will some day buy original 1st re-issue 1967. Mark my words XD, but let's see how this bronze edition goes.

I like big watches as my wrist is pretty hefty, so I loved my 1967 which I bought used 2010. It was not perfect condition, but good for exercise for it's weight 
I will report when I got my bronze 1967 on my hands. Seems that DHL and UPS are the only shipping methods. They don't have Russian Post anymore. I ordered 090SE year back and it took 2 months to appear here in Finland, so maybe it's better to use "premium" shipping services.


----------



## Kotsov

To each their own. 

But for me $550 for a $30 movement in a Chinese case is a bit raw.


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> To each their own.
> 
> But for me $550 for a $30 movement in a Chinese case is a bit raw.


And a sapphire crystal, superior bezel, and hefty leather strap. Bronze is made from copper and tin whether it's cast in China or Russia.

I can tell you it's a solid watch that feels great on the wrist, and if you decide you don't like it, you'll be able to recover your money on eBay down the line.


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> And a sapphire crystal, superior bezel, and hefty leather strap. Bronze is made from copper and tin whether it's cast in China or Russia.
> 
> I can tell you it's a solid watch that feels great on the wrist, and if you decide you don't like it, you'll be able to recover your money on eBay down the line.


Excellent, you seem to be getting your type of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## [email protected]

Kotsov said:


> Excellent, you seem to be getting your type of enjoyment out of it.


That's the best type of enjoyment.


----------



## Kotsov

[email protected] said:


> That's the best type of enjoyment.


----------



## Odessa200

I was looking at one that was for sale a day ago. Tempting. I am happy someone got it so my temptation is over.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> But for me $550 for a $30 movement in a Chinese case is a bit raw.


Now that I think of it, that description isn't that far off for MANY watches. Just think of the scores of micro brands (and not so micro) utilizing the inexpensive NH35 or Miyota 8215.
Be that as it may, for me the 67's have have a certain presence that's hard to describe. I'm always impressed when I take one out of the case.


----------



## Ligavesh

The 1967 has it's own unique design langugage. Whether it's Chinese made or not, doesn't change that much. Most of the stuff are Chinese made /Western designed if you look at it that way.


----------



## thewatchadude

I was dreaming of a bronze watch with a green dial, and I am very happy mine is Vostok branded.
That said, the price point has reached its limit for me (well we all know how worth such a statement is...) and even a bit beyond. Back to cheap vintages for the collection and cheap modern classic for the modding fun.


----------



## [email protected]

Green dial with numbers is available now. (That's the one I was after.)


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Green dial with numbers is available now. (That's the one I was after.)


Aaaand gone!


----------



## max888

The titanium version of the Vostok Watch Amphibia 1967 190B56 Titanium is already on sale.


----------



## Rista

Where did this come from  No radial brushing on the case?


----------



## 1386paul

I just placed an order for the 190B55 Titanium, I've got the 67 in stainless and bronze so a titanium version will complete the collection.


----------



## 1386paul

Rista said:


> Where did this come from  No radial brushing on the case?


Can you radial brush titanium?
Maybe it's the titanium material that makes it hard to give it the brushed finish.


----------



## Rista

Yeah, probably that's the reason. I was ready to pull the trigger but it looks kinda boring with nothing there :/


----------



## [email protected]

For those who ordered the titanium, I'd be curious just how light-weight it feels. That would be the main benefit of a large watch made out of titanium, I would think.


----------



## Ligavesh

Maybe if it comes out with the green dial. The green and blue bronze ones haven't been sold in what's a long time for a bronze 1967 now.


----------



## Fergfour

Seeing as this is a "new bronze 67" thread I'll


[email protected] said:


> For those who ordered the titanium, I'd be curious just how light-weight it feels. That would be the main benefit of a large watch made out of titanium, I would think.


I created a dedicated thread for the Ti: New Titanium 1967 Amphibia
As far as weight goes. The first 67's are about 170gm, the 50th's are 185gm, that's with a sized bracelet so give or take. The previous 300 piece bronzes on a leather strap are 140-ish depending on the strap so that should give you a rough idea if you have one of those.


----------

